# Folks that have dropped off - are you on a ship yet?



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

jtuds said:


> Oh man I hope I'm on there too. May 13 Dropoff so that'd be cutting it close


Check your tracking. Ship leaves 5/22 and I just showed up in the system this morning.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> She's booked!
> 
> DROP-OFF DATE: 4/26/2013
> DROP-OFF LOCATION: Frankfurt
> ...


Mine too!









DROP-OFF DATE: 5/10/13

DROP-OFF LOCATION:Bremerhaven, DE

PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY:Fields BMW, Lakeland, FL

LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE: At terminal 5/20/13


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> The BMWUSA website doesn't give a name but provides this info and email address:
> 
> Munich
> LOG IN OUT GmbH
> ...


Thanks. I emailed.


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you pulling this info from? I dropped off my car in Munich on May 17th. Thanks


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

greentrbo95gst said:


> Where are you pulling this info from? I dropped off my car in Munich on May 17th. Thanks


https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/
Full VIN in the Cargo ID field

If you're not in there your car is still waiting for a ship assignment. 2-3 weeks is typical.


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

alee said:


> https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/
> Full VIN in the Cargo ID field
> 
> If you're not in there your car is still waiting for a ship assignment. 2-3 weeks is typical.


Do I need the booking or the reference number? Thanks


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

greentrbo95gst said:


> Do I need the booking or the reference number? Thanks


No, just the full VIN in the cargo ID.


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

alee said:


> No, just the full VIN in the cargo ID.


Awesome, Thank you so much.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

alee said:


> So while I have no car, may as well collect data... so to play along...
> 
> DROP-OFF DATE
> DROP-OFF LOCATION
> ...


5/21
Munich
PCD
Not loaded
PCD


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Is the link for all vehicles?
https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=displayOceanQuickSearchResult

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/17
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Frankfurt
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 6/2/2013
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD

Ship is on the Independence II!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

furby076 said:


> Is the link for all vehicles?
> https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=displayOceanQuickSearchResult


Bookmark this link https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ - the other link can't be bookmarked. It will do weird things like hide the search button and make you angry.

Only Wallenius Wilhelmsen lets you track by VINs. If your car gets booked on a "K"Line ship, you won't be able to track this way -- only your dealer and BMW will know the ship name then. Ship schedules are available on 2wglobal.com and kline.com if you want to play guess-the-ship-you're-on.

ED drop-offs will take a few weeks to get onto a ship based on past history. I waited almost 3 weeks from drop-off to get booked on a ship. I guess it just depends on timing and available room in the ship.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TURANDOT has set sail!


```
Port		Country		Arrival		Departure
 
BREMERHAVEN	GERMANY		18/05/2013	22/05/2013
ZEEBRUGGE	BELGIUM		24/05/2013	25/05/2013
SOUTHAMPTON	UNITED KINGDOM	26/05/2013	26/05/2013
HALIFAX, NS	CANADA		03/06/2013	03/06/2013
NEW YORK, NY	U.S.A.		05/06/2013	06/06/2013
BRUNSWICK, GA	U.S.A.		10/06/2013	10/06/2013
CHARLESTON,SC	U.S.A.		11/06/2013	11/06/2013
```


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/16
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Amsterdam
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): ???
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> TURANDOT has set sail!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


She's definitely on the move!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

I WANT MY CAR TO BE ON THAT BOAT.

typing in lower case to bypass forum anti-upper case software


----------



## Helles (Dec 8, 2011)

Furby and I must have crossed paths a couple times - same pickup day at the Welt and same drop off day and place:

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/17
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Frankfurt
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): ???
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

So I'm not on a boat yet. Car is in Bremerhaven


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TURANDOT entering the Port of Zeebrugge in Belgium on 5/23/2013 @ 5:45PM


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> TURANDOT entering the Port of Zeebrugge in Belgium on 5/23/2013 @ 5:45PM


:thumbup:


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Helles said:


> Furby and I must have crossed paths a couple times - same pickup day at the Welt and same drop off day and place:
> 
> DROP-OFF DATE: 5/17
> DROP-OFF LOCATION: Frankfurt
> ...


I knew I should have warn the "I'm Furby DAMMIT" t-shirt CA got me 

https://plus.google.com/photos/104354973676036544406/albums/5880972100353890961?authkey=CMij-_nl0dblZA

Pics to see if you can ID me


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

alee said:


> TURANDOT leaving Port of Halifax at 5:30pm Atlantic time en route to New York


There's no need to brag about it... 

Mine left Nice on the 3rd (after sitting around for 9 full days) bound for Bremerhaven. No info on the W&W site just yet that it's even been received at the terminal.

I don't want to pester the EHH or BLG folks too much, but I don't mind sending a note once a week to get the status.

-MrB


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mrbelk said:


> There's no need to brag about it...


Since I'm PCD, I bet you still get your car before me.  I'm estimating a mid-July PCD given the Turandot's arrival in Brunswick on 6/10.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

alee said:


> Since I'm PCD, I bet you still get your car before me.  I'm estimating a mid-July PCD given the Turandot's arrival in Brunswick on 6/10.


Yeah, you're on track for a _very_ long redelivery, even without adding PCD into the mix.

Since the PCD's from ED don't involve the vehicle introduction, I'll bet you get in sooner than that. I'm debating whether I want to do PCD, too. It will depend on which boat my car gets on. I really don't want to get into August before getting the car back.

-MrB


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks like Tropical Storm Andrea will be coming up this coast later this week...
http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/atlantic-depression-storm-one-20130605

The Turandot docks tomorrow in Newark, NJ and is currently scheduled to depart on Fri for Brunswick, GA. Wonder if the departure will be delayed due to weather?


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Looks like Tropical Storm Andrea will be coming up this coast later this week...
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/atlantic-depression-storm-one-20130605
> 
> The Turandot docks tomorrow in Newark, NJ and is currently scheduled to depart on Fri for Brunswick, GA. Wonder if the departure will be delayed due to weather?


We're going to see a lot of rain here tomorrow in Tampa. As to the Turandot, whatever they need to do to keep our precious cargo safe, as well for the crew, I hope they just do it. A few days extra for a safe delivery now is no big deal.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> We're going to see a lot of rain here tomorrow in Tampa. As to the Turandot, whatever they need to do to keep our precious cargo safe, as well for the crew, I hope they just do it. A few days extra for a safe delivery now is no big deal.


Agree. I suspect given the storm is headed up the coast, the Turandot is going to stay an extra day in New York even though the weather won't really hit us here until the Friday evening. The ship would be otherwise going straight into the storm system unless it went way out to sea and then kept a wide-berth of the storm system and hooked back down to Brunswick, GA.

Fascinating stuff really.  Will be interesting to see how they handle it.

Hope you guys do ok through tomorrow mdsbuc.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Agree. I suspect given the storm is headed up the coast, the Turandot is going to stay an extra day in New York even though the weather won't really hit us here until the Friday evening. The ship would be otherwise going straight into the storm system unless it went way out to sea and then kept a wide-berth of the storm system and hooked back down to Brunswick, GA.
> 
> Fascinating stuff really. Will be interesting to see how they handle it.
> 
> Hope you guys do ok through tomorrow mdsbuc.


Thanks! The weather experts are telling us that this is going to be a "rain event," and not to expect too much in the way of wind. Lower areas might have some flooding, but where I am things should be ok. I'll just sit back and wait for your reports on the disposition of the Turandot. :thumbup:


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

I saw this on my commute today to NYC








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

eazy said:


> I saw this on my commute today to NYC
> View attachment 380453


HOLY SHIP!!! You're awesome!!!!!!!!!!

And here I was all excited to post pics of TURANDOT crossing under the Verrazano Narrows Bridge at 5:22 AM ET en route to Port Newark!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

eazy said:


> I saw this on my commute today to NYC
> View attachment 380453
> 
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Cool! I think you saw Turandot.....


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> HOLY SHIP!!! You're awesome!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And here I was all excited to post pics of TURANDOT crossing under the Verrazano Narrows Bridge at 5:22 AM ET en route to Port Newark!


Also very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> Cool! I think you saw Turandot.....


Oh yeah, that's definitely our ship! You can see they're starting to lower the platform for the cars to roll-off.

Weird to think I'm less than 15 miles away from my car right now and I'm still a month from redelivery...


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Oh yeah, that's definitely our ship! You can see they're starting to lower the platform for the cars to roll-off.
> 
> Weird to think I'm less than 15 miles away from my car right now and I'm still a month from redelivery...


Indeed. That really is bazarre.


----------



## Bruce917 (Jan 24, 2013)

mrbelk said:


> There's no need to brag about it...
> 
> Mine left Nice on the 3rd (after sitting around for 9 full days) bound for Bremerhaven. No info on the W&W site just yet that it's even been received at the terminal.
> 
> ...


Hey MrB

I dropped off in Nice, May 21, great experience by the way and super convieniant at the airport, when should I expect to see the car on a ship out of Bremmerhaven?

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Bruce917 said:


> Hey MrB
> 
> I dropped off in Nice, May 21, great experience by the way and super convieniant at the airport, when should I expect to see the car on a ship out of Bremmerhaven?
> 
> ...


You're asking me that? I assume that we're probably on the same truck. I guess you could email "[email protected]" to find out. the W&W tracking site as of this morning still shows "no records found" for my VIN number. I will send another note on Monday and will hopefully get an actual answer.

It's definitely convenient, just I had a little "WTH" moment when no one was at the desk and it took 15 minutes for someone to show up.

-MrB


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

My Faust just passed the canal on the way to SoCal yesterday...should be here on 6/12 :thumbup: I watch the canal cam and make sure it didn't sink at the canal :rofl:


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Dropped off in Vienna 6/1, still no info on any website. 

going to PCD.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

DROP-OFF DATE: 6/2
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: Dealer
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): Not yet
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): OH

Hoping for a quick turn-around. The last time was only 3 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

DROP-OFF DATE: 6/2
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: Dealer
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): Not yet
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): OH

Hoping for a quick turn-around. The last time was only 3 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Turandot on the move! Off to it's next New York port (I think this is near Jersey City).


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks like Turandot is departing at 6:00PM today from NY Harbor headed to Brunswick, GA.

http://nymaritime.org/jobs.aspx

TURANDOT	Jun07	18:00	SG	VEH	M	NE AUTO TERM


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Looks like Turandot is departing at 6:00PM today from NY Harbor headed to Brunswick, GA.
> 
> http://nymaritime.org/jobs.aspx
> 
> TURANDOT	Jun07	18:00	SG	VEH	M	NE AUTO TERM


Well then, seems to be right on schedule! Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> Well then, seems to be right on schedule! Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


Turandot on the move!

Tune in to the radio and webcam here... the waters look rough.
http://nyharborwebcam.com/


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TURANDOT leaving New York harbor en route to Brunswick, GA at 6:37PM ET in choppy waters from Tropical Storm Andrea.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Turandot on the move!
> 
> Tune in to the radio and webcam here... the waters look rough.
> http://nyharborwebcam.com/


I just can't seem to find my way around that site, but I am following the ship on marinetraffic.com. She's about to go under the Verrazano bridge!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

At least for the past few weeks and next few weeks, there are two journeys per month to Port Hueneme, CA and Tacoma, WA. I just learned that my car is scheduled for the next ship, which leaves 11 days after I dropped it off in Munich during the early afternoon. The car will be shipped to California, not Tacoma, even though I'm in Seattle. It seems like Tacoma is just for cars going to Western Canada.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Turandot has been "out of range" for over 16 hours now.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> Turandot has been "out of range" for over 16 hours now.


She's still trackable via http://www.vesselfinder.com/?mmsi=566441000 ... off the coast of NC right now!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, shortly after my big cry.... she's back! Now off the North Carolina coast!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> She's still trackable via http://www.vesselfinder.com/?mmsi=566441000 ... off the coast of NC right now!


Ah! I was working on my post while yours came in. Has this site been tracking all along, while marinetraffic.com had lost it for 16 hours?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> Ah! I was working on my post while yours came in. Has this site been tracking all along, while marinetraffic.com had lost it for 16 hours?


I think vesselfinder.com keeps history so you can see the last place it was before it fell off tracking, where marinetraffic.com will only track when the ship is in range.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> I think vesselfinder.com keeps history so you can see the last place it was before it fell off tracking, where marinetraffic.com will only track when the ship is in range.


I see! :thumbup:


----------



## matsea (Jun 9, 2013)

Dionysos Leader just exited the Gatun Locks after cruising around for the last day.. Hope I will be awake for the next set of locks 
It's crazy how obsessed someone can be with a new car ..


----------



## matsea (Jun 9, 2013)

Some screenshots:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

matsea said:


> Dionysos Leader just exited the Gatun Locks after cruising around for the last day.. Hope I will be awake for the next set of locks
> It's crazy how obsessed someone can be with a new car ..


Welcome to the ship hyperstalking club!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Welcome to the ship hyperstalking club!


and welcome from all the bottom feeders who feed off the crumbs falling from the hypers!


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I dropped off 5/27, Frankfurt. I got an email response saying my car was scheduled to arrive in Newark, NJ on 6/27. I was not given any other information in regards to the ship it was going to be on.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Eurobmw06 said:


> I dropped off 5/27, Frankfurt. I got an email response saying my car was scheduled to arrive in Newark, NJ on 6/27. I was not given any other information in regards to the ship it was going to be on.


You can look at the ship schedules on 2wglobal.com which will help you figure out which one you'll be on.

Looks like you'll be on the DON JUAN departing Bremerhaven on June 11, docking on June 26th in Newark, NJ.


----------



## bsatestb (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like you'll be on the DON JUAN departing Bremerhaven on June 11, docking on June 26th in Newark, NJ.[/QUOTE]

I, too, dropped my car off on May 27th although in Munich not Frankfurt. I am getting the NO RECORDS FOUND message. Is it safe to assume that I will be on the DON JUAN as well? Thanks,


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

bsatestb said:


> I, too, dropped my car off on May 27th although in Munich not Frankfurt. I am getting the NO RECORDS FOUND message. Is it safe to assume that I will be on the DON JUAN as well? Thanks,


It's a decent guess, but you won't know for sure unless you get confirmation from BLG that you've been booked for a ship. If they filled up a car carrier and didn't have room for your car until the next load, you may be on a different ship instead.

You won't see the actual tracking update until probably a day or two before you're loaded onto a ship.


----------



## Bruce917 (Jan 24, 2013)

bsatestb said:


> Looks like you'll be on the DON JUAN departing Bremerhaven on June 11, docking on June 26th in Newark, NJ.


I, too, dropped my car off on May 27th although in Munich not Frankfurt. I am getting the NO RECORDS FOUND message. Is it safe to assume that I will be on the DON JUAN as well? Thanks,[/QUOTE]

I'm on the same boat! My car is to be offloaded in GA July 1.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Looks like Turandot may be arriving early. ETA now today at 23:30! Last I'd seen was tomorrow at 03:30. Yahoo!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> Looks like Turandot may be arriving early. ETA now today at 23:30! Last I'd seen was tomorrow at 03:30. Yahoo!


Sadly I'm out of webcams. :bawling: I'm on a flight right now, and have spent at least half of it searching for webcams in Brunswick and striking out.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Sadly I'm out of webcams. :bawling: I'm on a flight right now, and have spent at least half of it searching for webcams in Brunswick and striking out.


*I can't find one either. The Port of Brunswick has four terminals, but the only likely terminal is called Colonel's Island RoRo Terminal.*








_Owned and operated by the Georgia Ports Authority, the Colonel's Island RoRo Terminal located in the Port of Brunswick, offers the unrivaled advantages of a non-industrialized, environmentally clean port with ultra-modern docking facilities and excellent inter-modal infrastructure.

Distance from sea buoy: 15 nautical miles
Channel width: 400 ft
Channel project depth: 36 ft at MLW
Tidal Range: 7.6 ft
Bridge vertical clearance: 185 ft at MHW
Bridge horizontal clearance: Unrestricted
Terminal acreage: 1,700+
TOP
Berthing Berth 1 Berth 2 Berth 3
Wharf area 550 linear ft 750 linear ft 550 linear ft
Total berthing area 1,215 linear ft 925 linear ft 1,215 linear ft
Apron width 150 linear ft 35 linear ft 150 linear ft
Depth alongside 36 ft at MLW 40 ft at MLW 36 ft at MLW
Dock height 14.5 ft at MLW 14.5 ft at MLW 14.5 ft at MLW_


----------



## matsea (Jun 9, 2013)

mdsbuc said:


> and welcome from all the bottom feeders who feed off the crumbs falling from the hypers!


You look hungry! Here you go - another crumb:
Dionysos Leader is exiting the Miraflores Locks at 3pm PST and is on the way to the West Coast. Scheduled for Port Hueneme on June 21st (http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/vessel_schedule.pdf).


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

matsea said:


> You look hungry! Here you go - another crumb:
> Dionysos Leader is exiting the Miraflores Locks at 3pm PST and is on the way to the West Coast. Scheduled for Port Hueneme on June 21st (http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/vessel_schedule.pdf).


Holy cow! Not in port until 6/21! I don't envy you west coast guys at all. I'd probably be a basket case by then. Mine is in port of destination tonight around midnight.


----------



## matsea (Jun 9, 2013)

mdsbuc said:


> Holy cow! Not in port until 6/21! I don't envy you west coast guys at all. I'd probably be a basket case by then. Mine is in port of destination tonight around midnight.


Congrats! .. Mine has to get all the way up here to Seattle.. Hope I can pick it up end of the month..


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

matsea said:


> Congrats! .. Mine has to get all the way up here to Seattle.. Hope I can pick it up end of the month..


Hope you can too, but I think you'd be very, very lucky if you did. The typical time in customs and VDC is one or two weeks, I believe, then you've got to sync up with good timing on truck transport, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## alec_jan (Apr 3, 2013)

matsea said:


> Congrats! .. Mine has to get all the way up here to Seattle.. Hope I can pick it up end of the month..


Hoping the same for delivery to Irvine, but I thought even that would be a stretch!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Drop-off date: 24/05/2013
> drop-off location: Nice, FR
> Port of Exit: Bremerhaven, DE
> Transported to Port of Exit: 03/06/2013
> ...


Finally!

Booked on Don Juan, departing Bremerhaven tomorrow, 11/6/2013.

The Bremerhaven webcams are too far from the ship to see if the on I can see is the Don Juan.

-MrB


----------



## matsea (Jun 9, 2013)

alec_jan said:


> Hoping the same for delivery to Irvine, but I thought even that would be a stretch!


Well, I hijacked the thread. I actually don't have ED. Maybe it's possible for my dealer delivery 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

matsea said:


> Well, I hijacked the thread. I actually don't have ED. Maybe it's possible for my dealer delivery
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Ah! It's not an ED. You've got a better chance for a quicker delivery.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

Finally! Dropped off on 5/24, now finally booked on the Don Juan like many others. Whew!


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

rgk330i said:


> Finally! Dropped off on 5/24, now finally booked on the Don Juan like many others. Whew!


Looks like both of our cars will be on the journey together

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

eazy said:


> Looks like both of our cars will be on the journey together


Chatting away the time together, just like my daughter said. I hope they get a cabin with a balcony!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*Don Juan, arriving*

Here is Don Juan pulling in to her mooring space in Bremerhaven...

-MrB


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

The Don Juan is docking as we speak...here are some webcam pics I grabbed.

(You can also see the ramp being folded up on the Morning Cello.)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

She's off the boat!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> She's off the boat!


Cool! I didn't even think of doing that. Mine was discharged less than a minute before yours:

Discharged-11:23:37


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay, you guys are starting to make me wonder about my car. It's been over 2 weeks since I dropped my car off in Frankfurt and I've been unable to track it. 

Those screenshots you just posted show a booking date almost two weeks before it was received at the port and loaded on a vessel and I know one ship for the west coast left a week ago but I'm unable to track my car on it so maybe it missed that ship. Regardless, should my car be showing up already in the 2wglobal.com tracking as soon as it's been booked to a vessel? Another ship leaves in 4 days and I'd hate it if I wasn't even booked on that ship. 

I e-mailed the Frankfurt office where I dropped my car off last Thursday and asked if I could get an updated on my car but they haven't responded. I thought I remembered there was a specific e-mail address for blg auto transport shipping information but I couldn't find it the last time I checked the wiki.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

I was told my departure date when I dropped off the car. There may have been two factors involved in that. One, I dropped the car off at the actual port of departure; and two, I confirmed my drop off time and date a couple of times in advance of the drop off. Another factor may be that Bremerhaven is not a popular spot to drop for EDers, making it easier to determine who goes where when.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

What are some links to webcams at ports, such as Bremerhaven, Zeebrugge, Southampton, Panama Canal, and Port Hueneme, CA?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Here are the webcams I used...

Bremerhaven: http://www.blg.de/en/blg-logistics/service/webcams/webcam-automobile/
Ships will dock here and are easily visible in front of the camera.

Zeebrugge: http://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/en/1586641-Webcam+Zeebruges.html
Ships will pass immediately in front of the camera entering and leaving Zeebrugge

Southampton: http://www.ship-tracking.co.uk/Webcam Weather Popup/
Ships will pass immediately in front of the camera. Camera is on the Isle of Wight facing North

Halifax: http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/halifax/pier-21.html
Ships enter on the right side and will pass briefly before turning right into port.

Port of New York: http://nyharborwebcam.com/
When facing the Verrazano the ship will enter under the bridge
When facing Manhattan the ship will be moving from the left side


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

I just saw this pop up - does this mean my car electronically pre-cleared customs?

Last time I did ED, Customs Release took more than 12 days.

EDIT: Just realized that it's just the status spot for clearance, and not clearance itself. For a second I had such hope!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mrstas said:


> I just saw this pop up - does this mean my car electronically pre-cleared customs?
> 
> Last time I did ED, Customs Release took more than 12 days.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized that it's just the status spot for clearance, and not clearance itself. For a second I had such hope!


What's the last status we will get off 2wglobal.com? Is it customs release? I was just about to delete my bookmark for ship tracking but if there's more stuff to be seen, that'd be great to know!


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

Good question. I don't know when it changed, but here's my status from my 2010 trip. It's amazing - I just pulled this up, which means these guys keep records for a really long time!

EDIT: From looking at my posts back in 2010, my car was offloaded on the 10/6, went to customs on 10/8, cleared customs on 10/12, was in limbo/VDC for a while, and was released to trucking on 10/25. Those 19 days were painful!! I'm hoping for a shorter wait this time around.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Was your previous delivery also an ED? Thanks for the info!


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Drop-off @ Munich on 03/06 
Missed the Don Juan, 11/06
Instead was booked for Tombarra, 18/06
Expected arrival @ NJ on 05/07
Estimated time from Customs/VPC(fix/replace one wheel)/Trucking to OH - 2-3 weeks

I think this one will be a couple of weeks longer than my previous ED. The previous one took less than 4 weeks. Everything fell in place, literally.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

This is the best ship stalking thread ever :thumbup:

It takes stalking to a new level!


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

alee said:


> Was your previous delivery also an ED? Thanks for the info!


Yep! I did my first ED in August/September 2010 and that tracking info is from that ED.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

So I could just be very eager, but two tugs just pulled alongside Don Juan. I'm thinking it's getting ready to depart Bremerhaven.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

And I was right!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

FastMarkA said:


> So I could just be very eager, but two tugs just pulled alongside Don Juan. I'm thinking it's getting ready to depart Bremerhaven.


Yes! ...and make room for the M.V. Tiger, which is supposed to leave in a few days, bound for Panama and Port Hueneme, California!


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh the humanity! Cars burning! Fire and smoke! ... Not really but this was right when the Don Juan fired up its engines.

3 days until the Tiger leaves, hopefully my car is on it.


----------



## bsatestb (Nov 23, 2012)

I found out I am on the Don Juan. I dropped off in Munich on 5/27.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm scheduled for the Tombarra

DROP-OFF DATE - 6/3/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Frankfurt
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - MV Tombarra - scheduled 6/18/13
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Brunswick, Ga. - PCD


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

She's off to the VPC (I think)!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> She's off to the VPC (I think)!


I just looked at my report about a half hour ago. It looks just like yours. There are no "1"s in the column "Status Quantity" for the lines "Customs Release" and "Liner Release." What that means, I don't know. :dunno:


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

mdsbuc said:


> I just looked at my report about a half hour ago. It looks just like yours. There are no "1"s in the column "Status Quantity" for the lines "Customs Release" and "Liner Release." What that means, I don't know. :dunno:


Hate to rain on your parade, but in my experience, the Customs Release that shows up on W&W is not the "real" customs release.

In fact, that status for many folks appears before the ship has docked.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

FastMarkA said:


> Hate to rain on your parade, but in my experience, the Customs Release that shows up on W&W is not the "real" customs release.


Based on the VIR that was just pulled, I am indeed in the VPC now (which would mean a total of 1 day in customs)


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Based on the VIR that was just pulled, I am indeed in the VPC now (which would mean a total of 1 day in customs)


alle, how did you get these reports? Did you have to ask Jon to pull them for you? If so, I'll be emailing my CA soon!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> alle, how did you get these reports? Did you have to ask Jon to pull them for you? If so, I'll be emailing my CA soon!


Tell your dealer to pull a copy of your Vehicle Inquiry Report (VIR). Feel free to send him mine. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Tell your dealer to pull a copy of your Vehicle Inquiry Report (VIR). Feel free to send him mine.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Thanks. I'll do that! Btw, I'll be visiting my kids in Jacksonville this weekend. I'll be 88 miles from Brunswick and our cars. It will be tempting to take the 90 minute drive up there, but I know I would never see the car. I think the waiting gets more difficult from this point forward.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> Thanks. I'll do that! Btw, I'll be visiting my kids in Jacksonville this weekend. I'll be 88 miles from Brunswick and our cars. It will be tempting to take the 90 minute drive up there, but I know I would never see the car. I think the waiting gets more difficult from this point forward.


I'm sure your kids always wanted to see Brunswick, GA...


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Tiger has moved and docked for loading!!!  Looks like my car is at port now and being loaded, 2wglobal has my vin in their system now


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

edx1 said:


> Tiger has moved and docked for loading!!!  Looks like my car is at port now and being loaded, 2wglobal has my vin in their system now


Great find and screen capture!

Are the cars stored in the parking garage in the photos? Not on the trains? Can you tell what models are on the train?


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> I'm sure your kids always wanted to see Brunswick, GA...


LOL, maybe they should be exposed to the wonderful aroma of the paper mills in Brunswick at work.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Woo hoo!
I received the VIR from my CA today. Things are really starting to come together for us. I think we will be reuniting with "Schnecke" early next week! :banana:



> *DROP-OFF DATE: 5/10/13*
> 
> DROP-OFF LOCATION:Bremerhaven, DE
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*Don Juan movin' on*

Departed Gothenburg, headed to Zeebrugge at 17.4kts. Giddy up, big girl.

-MrB


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> Woo hoo!
> I received the VIR from my CA today. Things are really starting to come together for us. I think we will be reuniting with "Schnecke" early next week! :banana:


Whoa... VPC is moving QUICK for an ED car based on prior stories! Congrats!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

alee said:


> Whoa... VPC is moving QUICK for an ED car based on prior stories!


Indeed! I thought that getting the car by the end of the month would be good. My first ED'd car spent a pretty fair amount of time in Customs. I was expecting more of the same this time.



alee said:


> Congrats!


Thanks alee! And thanks for filling all the empty time this past month with live web cam shots, ship traffic info and more. You've helped make the time go by much faster. Have a great time on your PDC when the time comes......


----------



## khlay (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got the info for my 528:

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/28
DROP-OFF LOCATION: CDG, Paris
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE: Not yet, but soon, 6/14 Tiger
FINAL DESTINATION: CA


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

mrbelk said:


> Here is Don Juan pulling in to her mooring space in Bremerhaven...
> 
> -MrB


Just saw my confirmation for being on the Don Juan (what a name).....arrive in New York on 6/26
Thanks for the pics!!!

Add:
Dropped off in Frankfurt 5/27.....4 weeks to the US sounds pretty good???
Final Destination - St.Louis Go Cardinals!!


----------



## khlay (Apr 1, 2013)

Can not see the Tiger at all because of the light. Does this mean that they are working hard loading my car now?


----------



## lexvectigal (May 23, 2013)

Eurobmw06 said:


> Dropped off in Frankfurt 5/27.....4 weeks to the US sounds pretty good???


If you mean to any port in the U.S., then probably yes. It is exactly 4 weeks to the day since I dropped off (dropped off 5/13) and the ship with my car (Asian King) just pulled into Jersey City this morning. But I don't have it yet  It will most likely be 5 weeks (fingers crossed) for me, and it's only going a few miles from VPC to dealer. To St. Louis, perhaps another week on top of that?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

lexvectigal said:


> If you mean to any port in the U.S., then probably yes. It is exactly 4 weeks to the day since I dropped off (dropped off 5/13) and the ship with my car (Asian King) just pulled into Jersey City this morning. But I don't have it yet  It will most likely be 5 weeks (fingers crossed) for me, and it's only going a few miles from VPC to dealer. To St. Louis, perhaps another week on top of that?


I'm looking at 5+ weeks drop-off to discharge. Figure 10 more days to work through customs and VPC and I should have it the week after the 4th. Looking at something like 7wks all told.

-MrB


----------



## Bruce917 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm on the Don Juan, arriving GA July 1.
So what should be expectation be for arrival in Durham, NC?
It's a holiday week that won't help plus I'm having the M Performance items, exhaust, grills etc fitted at the VPC. 
If I'm lucky a week? Probably a couple weeks right?


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance... But my 535 m sport is going to have a different grill and exhaust when arrives home? Black grill? Thought I knew all the details...


----------



## Bruce917 (Jan 24, 2013)

Eurobmw06 said:


> Forgive my ignorance... But my 535 m sport is going to have a different grill and exhaust when arrives home? Black grill? Thought I knew all the details...


Just another ED privilege!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## lexvectigal (May 23, 2013)

mrbelk said:


> I'm looking at 5+ weeks drop-off to discharge. Figure 10 more days to work through customs and VPC and I should have it the week after the 4th. Looking at something like 7wks all told.
> 
> -MrB


That sounds like a good conservative time-frame and in line with the 6-8 weeks BMWNA declares for East Coast deliveries. There's a good chance you'll get it sooner!


----------



## williala (Jan 4, 2013)

Alee has been all over it, so I haven't had much to post. I was off to a slow start, but things have turned around. Let's hope this stateside turnaround the new norm for ED/PCD's!

Dropped in Nice on 4/30
Loaded on Turandot 5/21
Delivered to Brunswick, GA on 6/10
Cleared Customs 6/11
PCD confirmation email received 6/17
PCD delivery set for 6/28

I have a long trip the weekend of the 4th, and I was sure I wouldn't have the car in time!

PS: Alee, thanks for all the great updates on Turandot. You were all over the harbor cams!


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

williala said:


> Alee has been all over it, so I haven't had much to post. I was off to a slow start, but things have turned around. Let's hope this stateside turnaround the new norm for ED/PCD's!
> 
> Dropped in Nice on 4/30
> Loaded on Turandot 5/21
> ...


wher'd you get all the customs info??


----------



## williala (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, and the bad news in my PCD email:



> Unfortunately a tour of BMW Manufacturing will not be available during your customer***8217;s Performance Center Delivery experience. Due to new model production, BMW Manufacturing will not offer public tours effective April 29, 2013. We expect public tours to resume early summer 2014. A bulletin announcing details about the re-introduction of tours will be released when timeframes are known. Your customer will receive a certificate at delivery allowing them to schedule a factory tour at a later date, once the public tours resume.


At least I live close enough to be that way in the future. Feel bad for folks coming in from a distance.


----------



## williala (Jan 4, 2013)

jtuds said:


> wher'd you get all the customs info??


Listed as "DELIVERED FROM" with a "Status Quantity" of 1 on the WW tracking site. I've heard its not always accurate, but seemed to be for me.

https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

yeah mine doesnt have delivered from yet. Man now that I know it's in the country I just want the darn thing


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

Tombarra is loading up!










My car finally appeared on the W&W tracking website this morning.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ryanoceros said:


> Tombarra is loading up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! My AH3 is confirmed finally on the Tombarra. ETA Brunswick July 8 :thumbup:


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

mrstas said:


> UPDATE: My car was booked on a ship!!!
> 
> DROP-OFF DATE: 5/16
> DROP-OFF LOCATION: Amsterdam
> ...


Update, 6/18:

FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/16
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Amsterdam
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 5/27
SHIP NAME: Asian King
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 5/28
US ARRIVAL PORT: Newark, NJ (New York, NY)
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 6/12
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 6/13
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 6/13
CLEARED CUSTOMS: 6/18
AT VPC: 6/18
LEFT VPC: ???
ARRIVED AT PCD: ???
PCD DATE: ???


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Woo hoo!
> I received the VIR from my CA today. Things are really starting to come together for us. I think we will be reuniting with "Schnecke" early next week! :banana:


My celebration above seems to be bogus. My CA emailed me yesterday to tell me that the car is not even on the truck yet. :dunno:

Patience, patience...... :bawling:


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

Don Juan has dropped off coastal AIS on her way across the pond. This takes forever...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

williala said:


> PCD confirmation email received 6/17
> PCD delivery set for 6/28
> 
> I have a long trip the weekend of the 4th, and I was sure I wouldn't have the car in time!
> ...


Congrats on the early PCD date! Things are really crazy for me right now so the best I could do for a PCD date is 7/15. Will be looking forward to hearing your PCD story to get me psyched up for mine!

Happy to have shared my ship stalking with the folks on Turandot. It was a nice distraction compared to just sitting around reloading the ship tracking!


----------



## Fletch335i (Mar 12, 2013)

I work as an engineer on a ship haha

Sent from my SGH-I337M using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Tombarra has left the building.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?oldmmsi=232971000&zoom=10&olddate=lastknown


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

rgk330i said:


> Don Juan has dropped off coastal AIS on her way across the pond. This takes forever...


This must be like how the Apollo flight engineers felt when the capsule flew behind the moon and they lost contact...

12 days until feet dry in Brunswick.

-MrB


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Dropped off 6/1 in Vienna - still "No Records Found" on WW site.

Is this normal???


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

zoltrix said:


> Dropped off 6/1 in Vienna - still "No Records Found" on WW site.
> 
> Is this normal???


Possibly normal. See PM for sample e-mail in German that I wrote. It is probably grammatically correct but not written in the most diplomatic and flowery way.


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

Tombarra is now pulling into Zeebrugge harbor, after sitting outside the harbor since last night. Unfortunately, the port webcam appears to be down, so no arrival shots.


----------



## tcbrazil2012 (May 8, 2013)

So I just found out that my M3 is going to be picked up from Bremmerhaven on July 1st, 2013 en route to Brunswick, GA on the Vessel Turnaround. Hypothetically when do you guys think I will take re-delivery in North Carolina (possibility of doing it in July still?)


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

tcbrazil2012 said:


> So I just found out that my M3 is going to be picked up from Bremmerhaven on July 1st, 2013 en route to Brunswick, GA on the Vessel Turnaround. Hypothetically when do you guys think I will take re-delivery in North Carolina (possibility of doing it in July still?)


The boat my car is on, Tombarra, takes 20 days from Bremerhaven to Brunswick, then it can take 1-2 weeks to reach dealer, so I'd say possible but don't bank on it.


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

I believe this is Tombarra departing Zeebrugge harbor in the background (the red boat):


----------



## hanzi1018 (Oct 18, 2006)

2013 BMW 328i

Ordered: Feb 27 from Bill Jacobs BMW Naperville
Start of construction: May 1, 2013
Body shop: May 9, 2013
Paint Shop: May 10, 2013
Construction Completed: May 13, 2013
Pick up at Welt: May 23, 2013
Drop off: At Sindlefingen germany June 3, 2013
Booked on ship: June 11,2013
Recieved at terminal: june 17, 2013
Loaded on ship: june 18, 2013
SHIP NAME:Tombarra
PORT NAME WHERE CAR DEPARTS SHIP: Bremerhaven
DATE CAR DISEMBARKS SHIP:June 18, 2013
estimated date of arrival at New York port: July 5, 2013
LOCATION OF RE-DELIVERY: (i.e. City or state of dealer or PCD) ?
DATE OF RE-DELIVERY: ?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

rich22 said:


> I am doing PCD also, and I'm on the same boat. See you there?
> 
> Rich


Possibly....I'm shooting for a Friday or Monday...preferably Aug 23.


----------



## tcbrazil2012 (May 8, 2013)

TN_3 said:


> Possibly....I'm shooting for a Friday or Monday...preferably Aug 23.


You all are CRAZY to wait additional WEEKS to drive around a track in South Carolina!!! Perhaps I am just jaded because I have been there a couple times, and didn't think it was that impressive (then again I never did delivery there or see the factory). But there is NO WAY I could wait 2 months to see my car again.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

hanzi1018 said:


> estimated date of arrival at New York port: July 5, 2013
> LOCATION OF RE-DELIVERY: (i.e. City or state of dealer or PCD) ?
> DATE OF RE-DELIVERY: ?


Thank you for your info. First drop off in this thread at Sindelfingen. Are you undecided about receiving your car at the dealership or PCD?

*TN_3* and *rich22* thanks I will add the PCD to your plans.

*pstein * there's nothing that seems to take longer than the wait for a ship, unless it's the wait to get through customs!

I will try to update the pdf each week, unless there is no change.


----------



## rich22 (Mar 29, 2013)

For me, PCD is a matter of logistics. I ordered car from a dealer in Maryland, and SC is a lot closer to Florida. Track time on someone else's rubber and equipment is a bonus.
Rich

Sent from my SGH-T999 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tcbrazil2012 (May 8, 2013)

Oh ya I remember that's why you are doing it! 

Still another week before my m boards the Turnadot.. The next 4-5 weeks are going to be able rough.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

tcbrazil2012 said:


> You all are CRAZY to wait additional WEEKS to drive around a track in South Carolina!!! Perhaps I am just jaded because I have been there a couple times, and didn't think it was that impressive (then again I never did delivery there or see the factory). But there is NO WAY I could wait 2 months to see my car again.


You clearly have different priorities -- as I recall, your Welt experience was 12 min. 

Definitely not rushing this one -- I still regret that I didn't know about the ED program and opted for dealer delivery back in 2001 when I ordered my E46. Going to get the full BMW delivery experience at least once.

Also, part of the PCD interest for me is to make an informed decision whether I want to do the 2-day M school there.


----------



## jmnbmw (Aug 19, 2006)

I dropped off on 6/13/13
Will be loaded on 7/2/13 into TURANDOT
Per Loginout, ETA 7/22/13
Then PCD


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

tcbrazil2012 said:


> You all are CRAZY to wait additional WEEKS to drive around a track in South Carolina!!! Perhaps I am just jaded because I have been there a couple times, and didn't think it was that impressive (then again I never did delivery there or see the factory). But there is NO WAY I could wait 2 months to see my car again.


I am in the same situation as rich22...live in TN but bought the car from a board sponsor in CA...so SC is a just a little bit closer to me  ....plus, driving back through the Tail of the Dragon is reason enough to do PCD.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

jmnbmw said:


> I dropped off on 6/13/13
> Will be loaded on 7/2/13 into TURANDOT
> Per Loginout, ETA 7/22/13
> Then PCD


Thank you. Where did you drop your car off?


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

My car just got offloaded on the Don Juan today at8 am getting closer to US delivery


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Finally picking up the M3 for re-delivery tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Prost said:


> Finally picking up the M3 for re-delivery tomorrow :thumbup:


Congrats Prost! Take her our for a nice run! :thumbup:


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Congrats Prost! Take her our for a nice run! :thumbup:


Will do :thumbup: when is yours due?


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Prost said:


> Will do :thumbup: when is yours due?


Well, it appears she was hung up in customs for a bit, then for a repair for a rash under the front bumper. I was hoping to see the car by this weekend, but with no new word from my CA I'm pushing my hopes back to next week. Oh the agony!


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

alee said:


> You clearly have different priorities -- as I recall, your Welt experience was 12 min.
> 
> Definitely not rushing this one -- I still regret that I didn't know about the ED program and opted for dealer delivery back in 2001 when I ordered my E46. Going to get the full BMW delivery experience at least once.
> 
> Also, part of the PCD interest for me is to make an informed decision whether I want to do the 2-day M school there.


The M school is entirely different from the PCD. The half day of M school is not the same as the half day PCD. The PCD is just showing the responsiveness and the safety features of BMW in general. Do the M school! :thumbup: I assume that you are a BMWCCA member for the discount.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

eazy said:


> My car just got offloaded on the Don Juan today at8 am getting closer to US delivery
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


In the same boat. Says my car got discharged at NY at 8.01 AM. Not sure how long will it take to get it to my dealer in DC metro.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

The Tombarra is on the Atlantic were a big chunk of iceberg is waiting. But with the combine power and maneuverability of all the BMW cars inside, including mine, it can avert the danger. This wait is making me crazy. REDRUM .... REDRUM .... REDRUM ....


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Well, it appears she was hung up in customs for a bit, then for a repair for a rash under the front bumper. I was hoping to see the car by this weekend, but with no new word from my CA I'm pushing my hopes back to next week. Oh the agony!


I emailed my CA yesterday and he reply "no news" then all the sudden he emailed me back within 5 minutes and said "your M3 arrived"...

Better email your CA now...you maybe in store for some surprise...I also had damage on hood and total days from ship arrived (6/13) to dealership (6/27) is two weeks...including repair at VPC...Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Prost said:


> I emailed my CA yesterday and he reply "no news" then all the sudden he emailed me back within 5 minutes and said "your M3 arrived"...
> 
> Better email your CA now...you maybe in store for some surprise...I also had damage on hood and total days from ship arrived (6/13) to dealership (6/27) is two weeks...including repair at VPC...Good Luck :thumbup:


Just did! :thumbup:

Now I wait!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Just did! :thumbup:
> 
> Now I wait!


Good luck, I will go get mine this afternoon and I hope to hear good news from you before that :thumbup:


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Trinitony said:


> I have attached a pdf file showing the travel time that your car has taken from the Drop off point to re-delivery in the US - or wherever it was reported to be.. Most of this information was collected in this thread - though some was found in threads where ED'ers are tracking the ship on which their car is traveling. I am sure it is still too early to reach any meaningful conclusions. But I hope that ED'ers will continue to report their experience so that, in the future, we will have some idea of how long our car will take from a given drop off point to its re-delivery point.
> 
> I would appreciate it if you would take a look at the file, particularly as it reports your data. Please include additional information if your car has reached another milestone in its trip home. Also let me know of any errors. So that others can follow the additions and changes please post the information in this thread.
> 
> In several instances I have guessed where your car will be re-delivered. There's a good chance that I guessed wrong. Also, if you would prefer that your data not be shown in the file feel free to PM me.


Change mine to East Coast redelivery, Brunswick to Atlanta (Adrian)

Thanks for doing this, it will be a good resource :thumbup:


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

EDF30 said:


> *Change mine to East Coast redelivery, Brunswick to Atlanta (Adrian)*


Thanks, I will make the change.

*Prost: I will go get mine this afternoon*
Picking up car today 6/28/2013?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*Don Juan taking her time in NYC*

Don Juan has been in NYC for almost 36 hours now. It actually repositioned from one berth to another over night. The good news is that marintraffic.com shows an ETA into Brunswick of Sunday afternoon instead of Monday morning. She has to get a move on to make that timetable, I think.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Don Juan has been in NYC for almost 36 hours now. It actually repositioned from one berth to another over night. The good news is that marintraffic.com shows an ETA into Brunswick of Sunday afternoon instead of Monday morning. She has to get a move on to make that timetable, I think.
> 
> -MrB


Don Juan; departing. Next stop, Brunswick.

-MrB


----------



## tjm129 (Apr 26, 2009)

Trinitony said:


> I have attached a pdf file showing the travel time that your car has taken from the Drop off point to re-delivery in the US - or wherever it was reported to be.. Most of this information was collected in this thread - though some was found in threads where ED'ers are tracking the ship on which their car is traveling. I am sure it is still too early to reach any meaningful conclusions. But I hope that ED'ers will continue to report their experience so that, in the future, we will have some idea of how long our car will take from a given drop off point to its re-delivery point.
> 
> I would appreciate it if you would take a look at the file, particularly as it reports your data. Please include additional information if your car has reached another milestone in its trip home. Also let me know of any errors. So that others can follow the additions and changes please post the information in this thread.
> 
> In several instances I have guessed where your car will be re-delivered. There's a good chance that I guessed wrong. Also, if you would prefer that your data not be shown in the file feel free to PM me.


We took delivery of our car today at the dealer. I am so happy with how fast this re delivery was.

TJ

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

tjm129 said:


> We took delivery of our car today at the dealer. I am so happy with how fast this re delivery was. TJ


37 days! Awesome. Every ED'ers dream. Zurich's the place to drop off.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

jmnbmw said:


> I dropped off on 6/13/13
> Will be loaded on 7/2/13 into TURANDOT
> Per Loginout, ETA 7/22/13
> Then PCD


I am on the same ship with you.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*Don Juan in Brunswick*

Don't have the fancy schmancy webcam links for the Brunswick auto terminal, but marinetraffic.com shows Don Juan tied alongside in Brunswick.

W&W track and trace still shows my car on the boat, but I think they upload all that stuff in batch, so the unload entry might not show up until everyone's vehicles have been unloaded.

Steeling myself for the customs/VPC information black hole... Fortunately, we're going out of town for the 4th (but probably so are all of the customs agents and VPC employees).

-MrB


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just dropped mine off in Frankfurt on 6/25. Emailed BLG for followup and they got back saying the ETA is August 10th on MS Morning Concert which is a Eukor vessel. I tracked it, and it is in the Aegean Sea right now and headed to Turkey. I hope the ETA they gave is for when it reaches port on the west coast!


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

DROP-OFF DATE - 27-June-2013
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - Dealer Delivery
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - Not Yet, Will Update
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Connecticut


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Update...

DROP-OFF DATE - 6/15/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - 7/1/13
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - PCD


----------



## tcbrazil2012 (May 8, 2013)

I was given a BHT reference number by the drop off location, which I determined is the actual container my car is in...does any one know if you can track this online somewhere?


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

Tombarra has made it across the open ocean and is in the port of Halifax now!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*Feet Dry*



mrbelk said:


> Drop-off date: 24/05/2013
> drop-off location: Nice, FR
> Port of Exit: Bremerhaven, DE
> Transported to Port of Exit: 03/06/2013
> ...


Finally! Feet dry in Brunswick. Now we have the black hole of CBP.

-MrB


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mrbelk said:


> Finally! Feet dry in Brunswick. Now we have the black hole of CBP.


Things seem to be happening fast right now... mine went from customs to VPC in a day. Here's to hoping for a quick turn. Your best source of info will be your dealer's VIR.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is an update of the pdf showing travel time of ED cars which have been dropped off in the last few months and reported by the owners/leasers. It is still too early to make any conclusions with confidence. But it would seem that Nice and Vienna are not the fastest (drop-off to ship) while Bremerhaven and Zurich are the way to go. All the other drop-off locations are pretty much equal.

I would like to encourage *Benha, Hummer, Crzy'boutBimmer, Gerwil and jmnbmw *to post their drop-off locations, dates and any further information on re-delivery. Also I appreciate the help of those who continue to post information. Hopefully we will eventually get enough re-delivery information to determine the impact of choosing PCD re-delivery.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Trinitony said:


> Here is an update of the pdf showing travel time of ED cars which have been dropped off in the last few months and reported by the owners/leasers. It is still too early to make any conclusions with confidence. But it would seem that Nice and Vienna are not the fastest (drop-off to ship) while Bremerhaven and Zurich are the way to go. All the other drop-off locations are pretty much equal.
> 
> I would like to encourage *Benha, Hummer, Crzy'boutBimmer, Gerwil and jmnbmw *to post their drop-off locations, dates and any further information on re-delivery. Also I appreciate the help of those who continue to post information. Hopefully we will eventually get enough re-delivery information to determine the impact of choosing PCD re-delivery.


Back in 2008, I dropped off an X3 in Nice and got it back to ATL in 33 days. That time, it was actually taken to Zeebrugge and loaded from there. I don't think that BMW does that any more, since I dropped off in Amsterdam in 2010 and it was taken to Bremerhaven despite Zeebrugge being much much closer. This time, it took 10 days just to get picked up in Nice and taken to Bremerhaven.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

alee said:


> Things seem to be happening fast right now... mine went from customs to VPC in a day. Here's to hoping for a quick turn. Your best source of info will be your dealer's VIR.


Let's hope the CBP guys in Brunswick don't want to have a huge backlog when they get back from their 4th of July weekends and push the cars through post haste.

-MrB


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

mrbelk said:


> Back in 2008, I dropped off an X3 in Nice and got it back to ATL in 33 days. That time, it was actually taken to Zeebrugge and loaded from there. I don't think that BMW does that any more, since I dropped off in Amsterdam in 2010 and it was taken to Bremerhaven despite Zeebrugge being much much closer. This time, it took 10 days just to get picked up in Nice and taken to Bremerhaven.-MrB


33 days from Nice to Atlanta in 2008 is fantastic. In 2010 I dropped off in Munich and it took 70 days to get from Munich to the PCD. alee's car will be taking 80 days to get from Frankfurt to the PCD. The PCD is a great experience and should not be missed but it seems to take a big chunk out of a 3 year lease.

This year I am scheduling drop-off in Vienna and re-delivery at the PCD. About the worst combination one can choose if you are in a hurry. Vienna was chosen because it fits our itinerary, but having already experienced the PCD I am beginning to have second thoughts.


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

DROP-OFF DATE - 25-June-2013
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Frankfurt
PORT OF DESTINATION - Brunswick
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - Dealer Delivery
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - Not Yet, Will Update
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Chapel Hill, NC


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Drop-off Date: 23/05/2013
Drop-off Location: Amsterdam, NL
Port of Exit: Bremerhaven, DE
Booked: 03/06/2013
Received at Terminal: 10/06/2013
Loaded on Vessel: 11/06/2013
Departure Date: 12/06/2013
Arrival Port: New York, NY (NJ)
Arrival Date: 06/27/2013
Discharged Date: 06/27/2013
Liner Release Date: 06/28/2013
Delivery Location: Chicago
Delivery Data: ??/??/?? (will update)


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

DROP-OFF DATE - 6/13/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - 7/2/13
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - PCD


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

tlak77 said:


> Loaded on Vessel: 11/06/2013
> Departure Date: 12/06/2013


Don Juan?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Trinitony said:


> Don Juan?


Yes


----------



## ddas1992 (Jan 21, 2013)

Taking re-delivery of my car tomorrow at the dealership tomorrow. Very happy at the 36 day drop off-dealer redelivery turnaround time. They also replaced my rims that suffered some curb rash during the ED. I visited the dealership today and saw the car, could have taken delivery today, but wanted to reprogram the ASS

Drop off Date: May 27th
Location: Munich
Ship: Mignon
Delivery Type: Dealer delivery at Northern VA
Delivery Date: July 3rd (scheduled)

Will let you know how the re-delivery goes. Any tips, suggestions in the mean time?


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

PCD date is July 17th.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Let's hope the CBP guys in Brunswick don't want to have a huge backlog when they get back from their 4th of July weekends and push the cars through post haste.
> 
> -MrB


It looks like someone was working today... I think there's at least one more status before I can really start bugging my CA.

-MrB


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Originally Posted by mrbelk 
Let's hope the CBP guys in Brunswick don't want to have a huge backlog when they get back from their 4th of July weekends and push the cars through post haste.

-MrB
It looks like someone was working today... I think there's at least one more status before I can really start bugging my CA.

-MrB

I was hoping the same thing. 4th of July amnesty for all EDs. :thumbup:


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Drop-off Date: 24/05/2013
Drop-off Location: Munich, DE
Port of Exit: Bremerhaven, DE
Booked: 29/05/2013
Received at Terminal: 31/05/2013
Loaded on Vessel: 04/06/2013
Vessel Name: Mignon
Arrival Port: Brunswick, GA
Discharged: 24/06/2013
Customs Release: 26/06/2013
PCD or Dealer Delivery - PCD


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Chineksican said:


> Received at Terminal: 31/05/2013
> Loaded on Vessel: 04/06/2013
> Arrival Port: Brunswick, GA
> Discharged: 24/06/2013


Thanks. Which ship?


----------



## pstein (Jun 25, 2013)

Finally on a ship! Our car was loaded on the ANIARA on 6/28 with an ETA to Port Hueneme on 7/24. About how long does it take to get through customs/VPC once the car has been offloaded?


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

pstein said:


> Finally on a ship! Our car was loaded on the ANIARA on 6/28 with an ETA to Port Hueneme on 7/24. About how long does it take to get through customs/VPC once the car has been offloaded?


Based on only two samples it looks as though it will take two weeks from ship arrival in Port Hueneme to re-delivery at your dealer.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

CTSoxFan said:


> DROP-OFF DATE - 27-June-2013
> DROP-OFF LOCATION - Munich
> PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - Dealer Delivery
> LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - 9-July-2013 (scheduled)
> FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Connecticut


Scheduled to be on the Mignon leaving on 7/9, arriving in NY on 7/24...now just hoping that it can get pushed through VPC/Customs quickly so I get my car!


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Scheduled to be on the Mignon leaving on 7/9, arriving in NY on 7/24...now just hoping that it can get pushed through VPC/Customs quickly so I get my car!


I dropped my car off in Frankfurt two days before you but don't have any tracking info yet. I've been emailing the rep I dealt with at BLG but haven't gotten any responses yet. I knew I should have dropped off in Munich.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

virtguy said:


> I dropped my car off in Frankfurt two days before you but don't have any tracking info yet. I've been emailing the rep I dealt with at BLG but haven't gotten any responses yet. I knew I should have dropped off in Munich.


Yea after reading this thread I am happy with the turnaround. Best case scenario would have been me getting on the Turnadot which was leaving on the 2nd, but this is the next best option. I would have to think you'll be on one of those two boats.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

virtguy said:


> I dropped my car off in Frankfurt two days before you but don't have any tracking info yet. I've been emailing the rep I dealt with at BLG but haven't gotten any responses yet. I knew I should have dropped off in Munich.


Have you tried entering you VIN here?
https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> Have you tried entering you VIN here?
> https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage


Yeah, no records found. I don't have any paperwork other than the condition report and a single page "shipment order" that was emailed to me the day after I dropped it off. Neither of those documents have any information about a shipping date or vessel. The printer was down at BLG during my dropoff so they said they'd email me everything, and that one page is all I got. They kept all the paperwork I received from BMW.

I finally got a response from the BLG rep. She provided the name and number of someone at IFF Inc. whom I contacted. They're looking up what they can and said they'll get back to me.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the no records found, as I get the same result when I enter my VIN.


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> I wouldn't worry about the no records found, as I get the same result when I enter my VIN.


How'd you find out what vessel you were assigned to without being able to pull the records from your VIN?


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

virtguy said:


> How'd you find out what vessel you were assigned to without being able to pull the records from your VIN?


Was given the info from the rep at Loginout.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Was given the info from the rep at Loginout.


I have a feeling that she is the owner. I think it's a small business with few employees.

I wrote to her in broken German and she e-mailed the info right away. I waited a few days in the hopes that she would let me know which ship the car was scheduled to be on.


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Was given the info from the rep at Loginout.


IFF called me back and said they have no record of my name or VIN anywhere in their system. She says that usually they see it in their system the day it's dropped off, and that she sees cars that were dropped off in Frankfurt this morning, but can't find me anywhere.

I'm fairly certain that something got screwed up with the paperwork with their printer being out that day.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

virtguy said:


> IFF called me back and said they have no record of my name or VIN anywhere in their system. She says that usually they see it in their system the day it's dropped off, and that she sees cars that were dropped off in Frankfurt this morning, but can't find me anywhere.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that something got screwed up with the paperwork with their printer being out that day.


Yikes, that would make me nervous. Plus it is already almost 9pm there. I would be calling everyone I could first thing tomorrow morning (seeing as it isn't a holiday there)


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Yikes, that would make me nervous. Plus it is already almost 9pm there. I would be calling everyone I could first thing tomorrow morning (seeing as it isn't a holiday there)


Called the BMW ED hotline, and they said that IFF was only for military shipments, which would explain why they have no record of my shipment. Not sure why BLG told me to contact IFF, but BMW also said it was not uncommon to have no vessel assigned at this point.

I probably wouldn't be so nervous if there was a bit more transparency and if they'd given me something more official than just a "condition report" when I dropped it off. I have better visibility shipping an order of diapers from Amazon than I do shipping a $57k car across the ocean.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

virtguy said:


> How'd you find out what vessel you were assigned to without being able to pull the records from your VIN?


The vessel assignment can come way before your VIN is in the system with WW. Usually the VIN doesn't show up until a day or two before its loaded on the ship. I was in the same scenario...communicated with Loginout directly to get my vessel assignment (about a week after drop off) and then punched my VIN in the WW site until it popped up (the day before it was loaded on the ship).


----------



## Helles (Dec 8, 2011)

Just got the call from my CA. I'm slated for Friday July 19 PCD. :roundel:
Added an extra datapoint for destination date.

Updated status
DROP-OFF DATE: 5/17
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Frankfurt
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 6/1 (Independence 2)
OFFLOAD DATE/LOCATION: 6/23 - Brunswick, GA
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD
FINAL DESTINATION DATE: 7/19


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

virtguy said:


> I have better visibility shipping an order of diapers from Amazon than I do shipping a $57k car across the ocean.


Sad, but true.

Hopefully yours pops up soon.:thumbup:


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

virtguy said:


> I have better visibility shipping an order of diapers from Amazon than I do shipping a $57k car across the ocean.


It would be nice if BMW ED was like Amazon Prime  But then it is a 3500 pound vehicle originating in Munich.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

EDF30 said:


> It would be nice if BMW ED was like Amazon Prime  But then it is a 3500 pound vehicle originating in Munich.


This got me thinking...if it were available, would you pay for expedited shipping to get your car here sooner?

For discussions sake, lets say you can pay $X to get your car in 21-28 days East Coast and 35-42 days west coast...basically cutting the time frame in half. How much would you be willing to pay for this?

I figured 21 days east coast as follows:
Drop off
Day 1 drive to port
Day 2 put on ship and out
Day 3-18 Shipping (time frame depending on when the ship leaves)
Day 18-21 Customs, VPC and delivered to the dealership
Figure allow up to 28 days if having to wait on a ship at port, etc., assumed additional 2 weeks for west coast delivery. The only thing they probably really couldn't expedite is the travel time on the ship, I would think everything else could be rushed if needed.

Thoughts? Holes in my plan? Personally, if they offered this service for $1,000 or less I would have taken it...that is probably my limit.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

CTSoxFan said:


> This got me thinking...if it were available, would you pay for expedited shipping to get your car here sooner?
> 
> For discussions sake, lets say you can pay $X to get your car in 21-28 days East Coast and 35-42 days west coast...basically cutting the time frame in half. How much would you be willing to pay for this?
> 
> ...


It costs me $110 per week on my AH3 lease, some EC EDers have reported 37 days drop off to redelivery lately, so I'd pay an extra $100 per week saved on redelivery, strike that, I'd pay $500 extra for a guaranteed 1 month redlivery. But it will never happen.

The problem we have is that cars are moved from drop off to truck to ship to unloaded from ship to customs to VDC to truck to dealer, it's a 3500 pound object, possibly they could streamline the process by packing the cars in individual containers so they could be moved by machines but you still have a heavy object with wheels that has to be inserted secured etc by a human. Small objects can be moved rapidly but a car is a different story.


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> Thanks. Which ship?


Oops - it was Mignon. I've also edited my post.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

CTSoxFan said:


> Thoughts? Holes in my plan?


Ships only leave 1x-2x/week.

Perhaps an Air Cargo option might work, but that would be mega bucks.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

FastMarkA said:


> Perhaps an Air Cargo option might work, but that would be mega bucks.


I always thought a group buy on air cargo would be super cool. But last I checked, I didn't have Duke, Prince or Baron in front of my name, and my other car isn't a Veyron.

First world problems.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

FastMarkA said:


> Ships only leave 1x-2x/week.
> 
> Perhaps an Air Cargo option might work, but that would be mega bucks.


I mentioned the ship delay in my initial outline...

If I could afford air transport, I wouldn't be buying a 5 series as Alee said.


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

virtguy said:


> I dropped my car off in Frankfurt two days before you but don't have any tracking info yet. I've been emailing the rep I dealt with at BLG but haven't gotten any responses yet. I knew I should have dropped off in Munich.


I dropped off the day before you in Frankfurt. Emailed the BLG rep after 7 days and she told me my 5er would be on MS Morning Concert with an ETA to CA of 10Aug. I have checked the website with my VIN info, but nothing yet. If the car can get here on Aug 10th, that would be great and should have it about 10 days later.

When tracking the ship, it shows it near Greece and Turkey, with just leaving Izmir Turkey. Hopefully it can make it to Bremerhaven within the next week!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

jrothen4 said:


> When tracking the ship, it shows it near Greece and Turkey, with just leaving Izmir Turkey. Hopefully it can make it to Bremerhaven within the next week!


Navigare24.com has MS Morning Concert leaving Bremerhaven on July 15, arriving Port Hueneme August 10.


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

jrothen4 said:


> I dropped off the day before you in Frankfurt. Emailed the BLG rep after 7 days and she told me my 5er would be on MS Morning Concert with an ETA to CA of 10Aug.


After telling me to call IFF, my dealer, and BMW, I stopped dealing with the rep and used the contact form on BLG's website. They responded fairly quickly with my shipping info.



CTSoxFan said:


> Scheduled to be on the Mignon leaving on 7/9, arriving in NY on 7/24...now just hoping that it can get pushed through VPC/Customs quickly so I get my car!


Looks like we're gonna be shipmates! I knew I was probably anxious over nothing, but it's much more reassuring to be given accurate information rather than repeatedly told to call the wrong people.

DROP-OFF DATE - 25-June-2013
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Frankfurt
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - Dealer Delivery
VESSEL - "Mignon" CA328
PORT OF DEPARTURE - Bremerhaven
ESTIMATED DEPARTURE - 9-July-2013
PORT OF DESTINATION - Brunswick
ESTIMATED ARRIVAL - 29-July-2013
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - Not Yet, Will Update
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Chapel Hill, NC


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

virtguy said:


> After telling me to call IFF, my dealer, and BMW, I stopped dealing with the rep and used the contact form on BLG's website. They responded fairly quickly with my shipping info.
> 
> Looks like we're gonna be shipmates! I knew I was probably anxious over nothing, but it's much more reassuring to be given accurate information rather than repeatedly told to call the wrong people.
> 
> ...


Awesome! It is easy for everyone to say don't worry, etc. but when it is YOUR car that is in limbo, it isn't so easy to "not worry". Glad you got it straightened out, now lets hope an early arrival!


----------



## DShatzer (Feb 27, 2008)

I just found out I am scheduled for the Mignon, departing Bremerhaven July 9, destination date July 24.
No sleep for awhile.......


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

greentrbo95gst said:


> The ship with my car arrived on June 26th and I haven't been able to get any updates since. Another board member that was on the same ship received his car over a week ago. The dealer states the car is still in customs and they cant get any updates. I called the customs and they informed me they could not release any information. Any ideas how I can get any information?


Unfortunately once in customs, it's a black hole for info. Nobody has data that they can give you. You basically sit and wait until you hear more info.


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Checked this morning and the WW site has updated and now shows my shipping info.


Mignon should be pulling in soon, bet you could watch it on the webcam


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

mdsbuc said:


> We received both plates and did not leave a note. I was disappointed that Austrian Vignette and the green emissions sticker were both gone. On the old E60 I kept the Zoll plate on the front since Florida is a rear tag only state.
> This time I don't think I'll put the tag back on. The F10 M Sport seems to look so much better without it.


I wonder if the repair involving the bumper damage had anything to do with why the plate wasn't left on the front...


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

virtguy said:


> Mignon should be pulling in soon, bet you could watch it on the webcam


I believe I see it...


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

Tombarra is docked in Brunswick this morning. Excited that my car will be off the boat, but not looking forward to the black hole of information...


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Given alee's PCD scheduling, and mdsbuc's delivery, can you post an updated collection of our dropoffs, deliveries, etc?

mdsbuc, who is your CA at Fields-Lakeland? I have bought 3 BMWs with Josh Parker, but when they would not budge off of MSRP for my ED, I went with Greg Poland (flawless).


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

I called up special sales last week they told me that the car eta time at the dealer is 7/6/13 then I called then up again today and they told it still at customs this is getting ridiculous since the women on the phone at special told me the Don Juan arrived in NJ on 7/2 and the information I got is wrong that it arrived on 6/28/13


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## williala (Jan 4, 2013)

mdsbuc said:


> We received both plates and did not leave a note. I was disappointed that Austrian Vignette and the green emissions sticker were both gone. On the old E60 I kept the Zoll plate on the front since Florida is a rear tag only state.
> This time I don't think I'll put the tag back on. The F10 M Sport seems to look so much better without it.


Interesting, sorry they weren't I guess its hit or miss? I left no notes but the front plate was still attached, both stickers (Emissions & Switzerland Vignette) still on the car, and the back plate was in the trunk. I was pleasantly surprised to see the stickers still there, I didn't expect to see them.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

rmichae9 said:


> Given alee's PCD scheduling, and mdsbuc's delivery, can you post an updated collection of our dropoffs, deliveries, etc?


Here's an update of the Drop-off to Re-delivery time of recent ED cars.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Trinitony said:


> Here's an update of the Drop-off to Re-delivery time of recent ED cars.


Great set of data you put together. Hopefully you can get the blanks filled in and we can start to see some sort of correlations.


----------



## stoneox (Feb 4, 2013)

i was able to confirm today that i will be on the mignon 

departing bremerhaven on 7/10

scheduled to arrive brunswick on 7/29

i dropped off in munich on 6/22.

it has already been a long wait.

hopefully i will be finished with my ED trip report before the car gets here.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

eazy said:


> I called up special sales last week they told me that the car eta time at the dealer is 7/6/13 then I called then up again today and they told it still at customs this is getting ridiculous since the women on the phone at special told me the Don Juan arrived in NJ on 7/2 and the information I got is wrong that it arrived on 6/28/13
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Based on WW's site, the Don Juan did arrive at the NY port on 6/27, departed 6/28. It shows an arrival/departure from Charleston, SC on 7/2.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

eazy said:


> I called up special sales last week they told me that the car eta time at the dealer is 7/6/13 then I called then up again today and they told it still at customs this is getting ridiculous since the women on the phone at special told me the Don Juan arrived in NJ on 7/2 and the information I got is wrong that it arrived on 6/28/13


It seems that WW agrees with you that the Don Juan left Brunswick on 6/28/2013.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Trinitony said:


> It seems that WW agrees with you that the Don Juan left Brunswick on 6/28/2013.


Where are you seeing this? Here is what I pulled up on the WW site for the Don Juan...

HALIFAX, NS CANADA 25/06/2013 25/06/2013
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 27/06/2013 28/06/2013
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 30/06/2013 01/07/2013
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 02/07/2013 02/07/2013
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 13/07/2013 13/07/2013


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Trinitony said:


> It seems that WW agrees with you that the Don Juan left Brunswick on 6/28/2013.


I told the women I actually saw the Don Juan with my own eyes on my commute to work on 6/27/13. I just do not like getting the run around from bmw by telling it being ship to the dealer on 7/6 and then tell me it still at customs

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

TN_3 said:


> Where are you seeing this? Here is what I pulled up on the WW site for the Don Juan...
> 
> HALIFAX, NS CANADA 25/06/2013 25/06/2013
> NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 27/06/2013 28/06/2013
> ...


You are right, I was wrong..


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Can someone interpret this for me. 2wglobal site shows my car as discharged from Tombarra on July 8, liner release on July 8 (both Brunswick), and also customs release July 8 New Jersey??

Also anyone have the tel number for special sales or ED that they give you in ED welcome package?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

EDF30 said:


> Can someone interpret this for me. 2wglobal site shows my car as discharged from Tombarra on July 8, liner release on July 8 (both Brunswick), and also customs release July 8 New Jersey??


I think that means you've cleared and are headed for the VPC!


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

alee said:


> I think that means you've cleared and are headed for the VPC!


That would be sweet, so customs can pre clear my car in NJ even though off loaded in Brunswick? I had zero damage at drop off in Frankfurt so hoping nothing happened during shipment.

Anyone have tel number for special sales/ED department at BMW so I can start bugging them?

Thanks for starting this thread Alee, you are ship stalker extroadinaire! Also mucho kudos to Tritony for accumulating all the data. Bimmerfest Rocks :thumbup:


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

EDF30 said:


> That would be sweet, so customs can pre clear my car in NJ even though off loaded in Brunswick? I had zero damage at drop off in Frankfurt so hoping nothing happened during shipment.
> 
> Anyone have tel number for special sales/ED department at BMW so I can start bugging them?
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread Alee, you are ship stalker extroadinaire! Also mucho kudos to Tritony for accumulating all the data. Bimmerfest Rocks :thumbup:


Phone: 1-800-932-0831
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

EDF30 said:


> That would be sweet, so customs can pre clear my car in NJ even though off loaded in Brunswick? I had zero damage at drop off in Frankfurt so hoping nothing happened during shipment.


My ship tracking looked identical... and I cleared customs in 1 day.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

CTSoxFan said:


> Phone: 1-800-932-0831
> E-mail: [email protected]


Thanks CT appreciate it!


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

alee said:


> My ship tracking looked identical... and I cleared customs in 1 day.


Cool :thumbup: So how many days were you at VDC? Any ED damage?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Notice that under status quantity, only delivered from shows "1". The others are still blank. This means those tasks have been entered in the system, but not competed yet...doesn't mean it won't happen soon, only that it technically hasn't happened yet.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

EDF30 said:


> Cool :thumbup: So how many days were you at VDC? Any ED damage?


None that I'm aware of. Put me in the "they didn't tell me anything, so I don't want to know" camp. 

Couldn't have been in the VPC for very long (and that includes getting the M Performance Exhaust installed there). I entered the VPC on 6/11, got a note from my CA on 6/14 to schedule my PCD date.

Had I taken dealer delivery, I'd guess from VPC to dealer would have been 7 days total.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

alee said:


> None that I'm aware of. Put me in the "they didn't tell me anything, so I don't want to know" camp.
> 
> Couldn't have been in the VPC for very long (and that includes getting the M Performance Exhaust installed there). I entered the VPC on 6/11, got a note from my CA on 6/14 to schedule my PCD date.
> 
> Had I taken dealer delivery, I'd guess from VPC to dealer would have been 7 days total.


I meant did you have any declared damage at drop off, but I know what you mean! I have no VPC options scheduled, if I was not leasing I would add the M exhaust as well :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

EDF30 said:


> I meant did you have any declared damage at drop off, but I know what you mean! I have no VPC options scheduled, if I was not leasing I would add the M exhaust as well :thumbup:


Oh I declared a small scratch on the rear bumper edge from taking luggage out of the trunk, which they probably polished out.


----------



## jmnbmw (Aug 19, 2006)

The waiting is killing me.
I will not do this again..................

Dropped off on 6/13/2013.
Loaded on 7/2/2013, Vessel: TURANDOT
ETA CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 7/23/2013 
Then PCD


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

jmnbmw said:


> The waiting is killing me.
> I will not do this again..................
> 
> Dropped off on 6/13/2013.
> ...


Well, on the upshot PCD deliveries go to Brunswick, GA... so you save yourself a day.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

eazy said:


> I called up special sales last week they told me that the car eta time at the dealer is 7/6/13 then I called then up again today and they told it still at customs


Tell me about it. My daughter says our M-Sport pals probably got into trouble on the cruise -- too much Augustiner on the poop deck -- so customs won't release them until they're sober again.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

alee said:


> Couldn't have been in the VPC for very long (and that includes getting the M Performance Exhaust installed there). I entered the VPC on 6/11, got a note from my CA on 6/14 to schedule my PCD date.
> 
> Had I taken dealer delivery, I'd guess from VPC to dealer would have been 7 days total.


I would think that future ED'ers would be interested in the impact that PCD re-delivery might have on the total time between drop-off and re-delivery of a car originally picked up at the BMW Welt in Munich. From your comments above it would seem that you might have received your car on 6/18/2013 if you had elected to have your car re-delivered through your local dealer. That would have resulted in a drop-off to re-delivery time of 53 days instead of the 80 days you will have waited for your car at the PCD - almost 4 weeks, quite a significant difference.

In my case I took re-delivery of my last BMW at the PCD in 2010. At the time I remember that prior commitments caused me to delay my re-delivery date by about a week from the first date offered by the PCD. I suspect that that first date might have been a week later than it would have taken if I had accepted re-delivery at the dealer - so perhaps an extra 2 weeks. The delay was well worth the PCD experience in my estimation.

You and others in this and other car tracking threads have become very sophisticated in tracking the location of your cars. Others who are taking re-delivery at the PCD will also be able to make educated guesses of what might have transpired if they had taken re-delivery at their dealers. Would it be worthwhile collecting these estimates from others in order to refine the estimated delays caused by re-delivery at the PCD? If there is general interest in collecting this information I will try to put together a way of presenting the results.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

jmnbmw said:


> Dropped off on 6/13/2013.
> Loaded on 7/2/2013, Vessel: TURANDOT
> ETA CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 7/23/2013
> Then PCD


In which city did you drop-off your car?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Trinitony said:


> You and others in this and other car tracking threads have become very sophisticated in tracking the location of your cars. Others who are taking re-delivery at the PCD will also be able to make educated guesses of what might have transpired if they had taken re-delivery at their dealers. Would it be worthwhile collecting these estimates from others in order to refine the estimated delays caused by re-delivery at the PCD? If there is general interest in collecting this information I will try to put together a way of presenting the results.


ED/PCD definitely presents an interesting challenge. Don't know how helpful it would be to collect those data points though given there are multiple variables that come with ED that can dramatically affect the final redelivery date. Despite some exceptions where people have been able to schedule their PCD date, your ability to schedule is limited to slots available once your car clears the VPC.

So:

1. Car must pass customs - seems to be a random process, so those who get selected seem to be automatically subject to a 1-2 week additional wait. The lucky ones are in and out in 1-2 days.

2. Car must enter VPC - this assumes the VPC is not backlogged, busy, etc. to allow for cars to flow from port, to customs to the shop. I'm assume this is anywhere from 1-3 days (needs data).

3. Car must pass quality control at the VPC - depending on whether any damage was reported or discovered, and the general availability of parts, the car could sit for days to weeks in the shop. Something as simple as a curb rashed rim could be addressed in a day if they have the rim in inventory, or delay redelivery for a week if BMW has no rims in the VPC to replace the part, in which case the car waits until parts arrive. In a vehicle recall situation, cars may not be allowed to be delivered until they've been appropriately retrofitted.

4. Redelivery dates must be available - BMW knows how many delivery slots are taken with regular PCD-only delivery because those are scheduled with an order. BMW can anticipate an ED/PCD delivery volume, but given the variables out of their control, cannot guarantee a steady volume of ED redeliveries and must space them out.

1-3 are mandatory for all ED redeliveries, whether PCD or dealer. Step 4 is where time may be lost. My original suggested delivery date at the PCD was July 5. Best I could schedule for myself given work was July 15. So I have a self-imposed 10 day penalty.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

alee said:


> ED/PCD definitely presents an interesting challenge. Don't know how helpful it would be to collect those data points though given there are multiple variables that come with ED that can dramatically affect the final redelivery date. Despite some exceptions where people have been able to schedule their PCD date, your ability to schedule is limited to slots available once your car clears the VPC.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


You are right. It would be difficult to pin down all the components involved in the time taken between the car leaving the ship and the car being re-delivered. And it would occur at the moment when the impatient ED'er would be much more interested in driving the car than trying to figure out how much time was spent in customs and the VPC.


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Loaded onto the Mignon

DROP-OFF DATE - 25-June-2013
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Frankfurt
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - Dealer Delivery
VESSEL - "Mignon" CA328
PORT OF DEPARTURE - Bremerhaven
ESTIMATED DEPARTURE - 10-July-2013 (originally 09-July-2013)
PORT OF DESTINATION - Brunswick
ESTIMATED ARRIVAL - 29-July-2013
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL - 7-July-2013
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - 9-July-2013
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Chapel Hill, NC


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

alee said:


> My ship tracking looked identical... and I cleared customs in 1 day.


Your's is actually slightly (but significantly) different, because you have the "DELIVERED FROM" line item, while EDF30 (and me, too, BTW) only show the "CUSTOMS RELEASE" and "LINER RELEASE" lines. My CA reports that my vehicle is still held up in customs 1 week after being unloaded.

-MrB


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mrbelk said:


> Your's is actually slightly (but significantly) different, because you have the "DELIVERED FROM" line item, while EDF30 (and me, too, BTW) only show the "CUSTOMS RELEASE" and "LINER RELEASE" lines. My CA reports that my vehicle is still held up in customs 1 week after being unloaded.


Good catch. DELIVERED FROM is definitely key.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

mrbelk said:


> Your's is actually slightly (but significantly) different, because you have the "DELIVERED FROM" line item, while EDF30 (and me, too, BTW) only show the "CUSTOMS RELEASE" and "LINER RELEASE" lines. My CA reports that my vehicle is still held up in customs 1 week after being unloaded.
> 
> -MrB


mrbelk,
Not sure how to interpret my tracking, is the car still at costumes or VPC?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

tlak77 said:


> mrbelk,
> Not sure how to interpret my tracking, is the car still at costumes or VPC?


I'm hardly an expert on this stuff; but I think the key line in the W&W status is "DELIVERED FROM" which appears to indicate that the car has been delivered from W&W's custody into someone else's. In our case, that means in to BMW's custody and that it's at least ready to be processed by the VPC. Your CA should now be able to give you information about the VPC status and when it might be expected to go through that process.

-MrB


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

alee said:


> None that I'm aware of. Put me in the "they didn't tell me anything, so I don't want to know" camp.
> 
> Couldn't have been in the VPC for very long (and that includes getting the M Performance Exhaust installed there). I entered the VPC on 6/11, got a note from my CA on 6/14 to schedule my PCD date.
> 
> Had I taken dealer delivery, I'd guess from VPC to dealer would have been 7 days total.


So I see that it was 35 days from your car being in port in Brunswick until your PCD. Did you select the earliest day available, or how early could you have picked up your car (if you had no other obligations, work, etc)?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rmichae9 said:


> So I see that it was 35 days from your car being in port in Brunswick until your PCD. Did you select the earliest day available, or how early could you have picked up your car (if you had no other obligations, work, etc)?


Received call to schedule: 6/14
Earliest PCD day available: 7/5


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

alee said:


> Received call to schedule: 6/14
> Earliest PCD day available: 7/5


Perfect. Think we should track this data as well, or are we going a little nuts with data points?

I am hoping for a total of 65-70 days from drop off to PCD- puts me right around Labor Day, as well as an Enduro motorcycle race I'd like to do within an hour of the PCD.

Oh, the Turandot has left Southhampton, and is underway for it's transatlantic journey to Halifax. Do I recall that there will be little tracking data over the next several days (so stop looking!)??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rmichae9 said:


> Perfect. Think we should track this data as well, or are we going a little nuts with data points?


Worthwhile i think. I never say no to more data!


> Oh, the Turandot has left Southhampton, and is underway for it's transatlantic journey to Halifax. Do I recall that there will be little tracking data over the next several days (so stop looking!)??


sailwx.info occasionally has updates, but for my car's voyage, I got no updates between Southampton and Halifax.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Well my car arrived at the dealer today and I will be picking it up tonight


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Your's is actually slightly (but significantly) different, because you have the "DELIVERED FROM" line item, while EDF30 (and me, too, BTW) only show the "CUSTOMS RELEASE" and "LINER RELEASE" lines. My CA reports that my vehicle is still held up in customs 1 week after being unloaded.
> 
> -MrB


Looks like my vehicle cleared customs this morning. W00t! W00t!

Maybe I'll get it by the end of the week after all.

-MrB


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

mrbelk said:


> Looks like my vehicle cleared customs this morning. W00t! W00t!
> 
> Maybe I'll get it by the end of the week after all.
> 
> -MrB


Yep, my car now shows 'delivered from" status as well!!


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

I show 'delivered from' as well.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Ryanoceros said:


> I show 'delivered from' as well.


Mine showed the same status but my SA informed me that my car is still in Customs.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

valeram said:


> Mine showed the same status but my SA informed me that my car is still in Customs.


I don't think that all of the systems are necessarily being real-time synced with each other. Case in point: last week when the W&W site showed my car as being discarged, my CA's system showed it still on the boat. I would imagine that the data is sync'ed up a couple times a day, or maybe even just once a day.

It's also possible that while the car has cleared customs, it still hasn't been "received" by the VPC and so to the BMW systems, still looks like it's in customs.

-MrB


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Like I stated early, you need to look at the status quantity column, where there is either a blank or a "1". It seems as though they enter tasks, such as customs cleared, but without a status quantity of "1", they aren't technically completed yet.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Over in eatontown nj I finally got my souvenir. Kudos to circle bmw for the great service














Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats eazy! Tell us what they did with your ED plates!


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

The europlates are in the trunk since I already got my jersey plates how the the thing holding the emergency triangle is gone 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Post #453


alee said:


> So:
> 
> 1. Car must pass customs - seems to be a random process, so those who get selected seem to be automatically subject to a 1-2 week additional wait. The lucky ones are in and out in 1-2 days.
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to get data on the delivery time to the dealer. However, such data may be hard to get because many people only know their ship's arrival date and the date they went to the dealer.

I am trying to see when my dealer gets more inventory in the next few days, which I assume came on the Tongala. I am not sure if their online inventory is current.

Thanks Al, for the nice summary of processing times.



eazy said:


> The europlates are in the trunk since I already got my jersey plates how the the thing holding the emergency triangle is gone


 They must have removed the brackets. I was very nerdy and brought a Torx bit (but forgot the socket wrench handle in the US). Not to worry, the Torx screw was not too tight for me to remove with a bit held by my bare hands. The bracket is safely with me. The trunk lid carpet now has two holes. I hope they don't delay redelivery trying to fix the two holes by replacing the carpet on the trunk lid. Such unusual part is liable to be on a one month backorder from Germany since they might not keep it in stock! No, just deliver the car! If the carpet is replaced, I would just need to puncture two holes for the bracket anyway.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

eazy said:


> the thing holding the emergency triangle is gone


Wow... and people thought Dave 20T was paranoid about his triangle bracket clips. I have a feeling I'll be missing those on redelivery as well. Sad day. Who's got the scoop on how to get new brackets?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

alee said:


> Wow... and people thought Dave 20T was paranoid about his triangle bracket clips. I have a feeling I'll be missing those on redelivery as well. Sad day. Who's got the scoop on how to get new brackets?


Part Number 51497167548
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=3A93&mospid=54113&btnr=51_8647&hg=51&fg=65
You can probably order from www.getbmwparts.com
I took my off before trading in my 335d.
If my car returns with brackets, I'm willing to ship once I have for price of shipping....


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

eazy said:


> View attachment 385874


AAAAAaaaaaaaggghhhh!!!!! If I had any extra hair I'd be tearing it out! Where the heck is my car??? Eazy, buddy, ask your car where and when it last saw mine!

But seriously, what does your WW tracking status look like? Mine shows "delivered from" as checked off 1 minute after "discharged", back on 6/27. My "customs release" and "liner release" say 6/28, but don't have the "1" status on them. As best I con figure it, the car is still in customs.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

CTSoxFan said:


> Welcome to the party...that makes 3 of us on the Mignon.


For those of us on the Mignon...The ship has left Bremerhaven and is en route.


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> For those of us on the Mignon...The ship has left Bremerhaven and is en route.


Woohoo! :fruit:

Now 20 days of watching a green pointy arrow connect dots across a blue background.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

rgk330i said:


> AAAAAaaaaaaaggghhhh!!!!! If I had any extra hair I'd be tearing it out! Where the heck is my car??? Eazy, buddy, ask your car where and when it last saw mine!
> 
> But seriously, what does your WW tracking status look like? Mine shows "delivered from" as checked off 1 minute after "discharged", back on 6/27. My "customs release" and "liner release" say 6/28, but don't have the "1" status on them. As best I con figure it, the car is still in customs.


The last thing on the wwl website was
Liner release on 7/2/13 i guess that when customs came.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

eazy said:


> The last thing on the wwl website was
> Liner release on 7/2/13 i guess that when customs came.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


So it looks like I'm at least a week away. Shoot me now.


----------



## Zack Morris (Jan 19, 2007)

DROP-OFF DATE - 6/26/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Paris
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - Dealer
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - nope
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Glendale, CA


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

rgk330i said:


> AAAAAaaaaaaaggghhhh!!!!! If I had any extra hair I'd be tearing it out! Where the heck is my car??? Eazy, buddy, ask your car where and when it last saw mine!
> 
> But seriously, what does your WW tracking status look like? Mine shows "delivered from" as checked off 1 minute after "discharged", back on 6/27. My "customs release" and "liner release" say 6/28, but don't have the "1" status on them. As best I con figure it, the car is still in customs.


The theory with "1" is logical, but I've got email from dealer saying that car is on it's way and is expected this Thursday (Chicago area) and WWL still doesn't have "1" in Liner and Customs Release column.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

tlak77 said:


> The theory with "1" is logical, but I've got email from dealer saying that car is on it's way and is expected this Thursday (Chicago area) and WWL still doesn't have "1" in Liner and Customs Release column.


Yeah, i have a call in to my CA to check on the status. The weird thing is, i got an email yesterday from the dealers service department saying "thank you for having you're car serviced with us", so i thought maybe they had received the car, but when i responded the service manager replied "i have no idea why you got that message." Fingers crossed that they actually have the car!


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

Cars that clear customs don't necessarily have the "1" next to customs release ...


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

rgk330i said:


> Yeah, i have a call in to my CA to check on the status. The weird thing is, i got an email yesterday from the dealers service department saying "thank you for having you're car serviced with us", so i thought maybe they had reviewed the car, but when i responded the service manager replied "i have no idea why you revived that message." Fingers crossed that they actually have the car!


I would call up your sales advisor. When I call up mine they gave me better information than the bmw special sales number.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got an email from Adrian

My car is confirmed as received at VPC on 7/8 and estimated to be shipped 7/11 with delivery to Atlanta 7/12

wooot! fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

I started this week waiting for my sales guy to tell me when my car would be here. Got no response Monday so I called - I'm told the girl who coordinates vehicle shipping was not in and he'd check first thing Tuesday. Tuesday I get nothing so early in the afternoon I send a big long email to the owner and finance manager, which ends with a request to be given a loaner until my car arrives. No response from either of them and nothing from my sales guy.

5:00pm Tuesday rolls around and I leave the office and head over to the dealership. The owner, finance manager, and my sales guy are all there. I talk to the salesman who tells me my car was held up at customs in Halifax (car got to Halifax June 17, yesterday was July 9 - nobody knows how long the holdup was). Another sales guy comes over and says his client has a vehicle that was also held up and it's getting to the dealership July 11. They didn't know anything about my car - my sales guy gives the other sales guy my VIN and they tell me they'll look into it first thing today (wednesday) and then call me. I left the dealership Tuesday evening wondering why it took a month, an email to the owner, and another salesman's help for me to find out my car was delayed at customs. All actions of mine, no proactivity from the dealership.

Today, noon, no response from the dealership. I follow up with the owner and finance manager saying I still have received nothing from them or anyone else about my request to get a loaner until my car arrives. Two hours pass, I'm in my office steaming, so I use the resources available to anyone with internet access to find out the names of the director of national sales and the manager of retailer performance at BMW Canada (literally 3-5 minutes worth of effort, the difference is I care and have the will to do something). I sort out the email address format for BMW Canada and fire off two very brief emails explaining the issue.

I go into a meeting at work, come out some time before 4pm and call the other sales guy at my dealership, the one who knew about the delay in Halifax. He ran my VIN with BMW Canada and was told my car will arrive over the weekend or early next week but they cant give a date. He also tells me I'll be given a loaner car. Half an hour later I get an email from the owner apologizing for the issues and telling me I will get a loaner car. Then I get a call from my sales guy telling me I can pick up the loaner tomorrow after work. I immediately email the two people at BMW Canada and say the matter is resolved. They both emailed back and apologized for the issues. One tells me the issue was forwarded to the regional managers to follow up, the other tells me to call back if for any reason the matter is not resolved or I am unsatisfied.

I'm glad I got things done, I just wish it didn't take so much of my time and effort. At least the dealership (maybe at the direction of BMW Canada - I don't know) is doing something for me.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

eazy said:


> I would call up your sales advisor. When I call up mine they gave me better information than the bmw special sales number.


Yay! The car is at the dealership in final prep, ready to be picked up tomorrow!


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Stop goofing off, Mignon... this is no time to be doing doughnuts in the ocean. Hurry up and get our cars delivered!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

virtguy said:


> Stop goofing off, Mignon... this is no time to be doing doughnuts in the ocean. Hurry up and get our cars delivered!


LOL... hooning an auto carrier!


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

virtguy said:


> Stop goofing off, Mignon... this is no time to be doing doughnuts in the ocean. Hurry up and get our cars delivered!


:lmao:

Go home, Mignon. You're drunk.

C:\>Sent from my 386 using MS-DOS__


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

Update, 7/10:

FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/16
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Amsterdam
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 5/27
SHIP NAME: Asian King
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 5/28
US ARRIVAL PORT: Newark, NJ (New York, NY)
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 6/12
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 6/13
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 6/13
CLEARED CUSTOMS: 6/18
AT VPC: 6/18
VPC PROCESS STARTED: 6/19
LEFT VPC: ??? - [Car being repaired at VPC, scheduled for 7/19 release]
FIRST PCD DATE OFFERED:
ARRIVED AT PCD: ???
ACTUAL PCD DATE: ???


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

E36 Phantom said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Go home, Mignon. You're drunk.
> 
> C:\>Sent from my 386 using MS-DOS__


Well, thankfully the drunk driver made it safely to Gothenburg. In and out today, then onward to Zeebrugge


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

mrstas said:


> FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD
> 
> DROP-OFF DATE: 5/16
> DROP-OFF LOCATION: Amsterdam
> ...


This is an excellent list of car drop-off/re-delivery tracking information. It would give us all that we need to determine best drop-off locations and the impact that re-delivery at the PCD has on the time your car is unavailable to you. I "generalized" *(in bold)* the re-delivery location so that we can collect the same information for dealer re-delivery.


----------



## DShatzer (Feb 27, 2008)

My bracket clips had no Torx screw(s). They merely clipped in and out with a 3/4 turn of the plastic. I brought mine home, and lost one to an overly energetic Alsatian hound helping me unpack. Not to worry, my local dealer got me a replacement in 1 day. Hope this helps. Still waiting for the Mignon to turn her screws faster!


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

mrstas said:


> Update, 7/10:
> 
> FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD
> 
> ...


I agree with Trinitony- excellent list of dates to be collected.

Another interesting point. All cars collected (except Zoltrix) destined for PCD all arrive into Brunswick. Wonder why a few go to Newark?

Wow- one month of repairs at VPC!?! Any idea what happened?


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

How long did it take for the shipping info to show up Wallenius Logistics? I was told to ebter my VIN# in the cargo ID. The ship is slowly making its way too Bremerhaven, and will be out of there on the 15th and headed to the west coast. I figured the shipping info would be in there by now with only 4 days until the ship sets back off??


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

PCD date confirmed 8/1!

DROP-OFF DATE - 6/3/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Frankfurt
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - MV Tombarra 6/18/13 - Delivered to Brunswick, GA 7/8/13
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - PCD 8/1/13


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

was 8/1 the first available date?


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry, yes that was the first available date. Also happened to be the best day to fit in our calendar.


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Update with PCD info:

Drop-off Date: 24/05/2013
Drop-off Location: Munich, DE
Port of Exit: Bremerhaven, DE
Booked: 29/05/2013
Received at Terminal: 31/05/2013
Loaded on Vessel: 04/06/2013
Vessel Name: Mignon
Arrival Port: Brunswick, GA
Discharged: 24/06/2013
Customs Release: 26/06/2013
Date notified of first available PCD date: 26/06/2013
First PCD date offered: 18/07/2013
Actual confirmed PCD date: 01/08/2013 (had to postpone due to work schedule ***8211; not BMW***8217;s fault!)


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

Reunited after almost 7 weeks! I almost forgot how sweet this car is. And I am going to have to work REALLY hard to not get a speeding ticket. Bang, 75 mph, without even noticing.










The wait was really hard... but I would do this again in a heartbeat.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats rgk330i! Speed limits are for suckers... I say throw caution to the wind and let her rip!


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

alee said:


> Congrats rgk330i! Speed limits are for suckers... I say throw caution to the wind and let her rip!


:rofl: Unfortunately that gets expensive in a hurry. "I'm sorry officer, I thought I saw a sign that said '120' with a slash through it..."

Possibly interesting tidbits -- I littered the inside of the car with the 3-language note about plates and vignettes. The Austrian vignette and city zentrum sticker were gone anyway, but both German plates were in the trunk. The warning triangle mounts were still there, but the owner's manual set was gone (huh???). The glove box had the German registration, the LogInOut inspection sheet, and a weekly battery status checklist (with nothing filled out).

As soon as I get the title number, I'll order custom plates -- "M 3240 Z"!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rgk330i said:


> The warning triangle mounts were still there, but the owner's manual set was gone (huh???). The glove box had the German registration, the LogInOut inspection sheet, and a weekly battery status checklist (with nothing filled out).


The manual was gone? That's so random. I remember they told me to leave the manual in the car.


> As soon as I get the title number, I'll order custom plates -- "M 3240 Z"!


I'm doing that as well... custom plates to match. M 2038 Z!


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

alee said:


> The manual was gone? That's so random. I remember they told me to leave the manual in the car.


They asked me if I wanted to take it or leave it. I took it, figuring that I won't have to worry about it disappearing and at least hang on to it as a souvenir until I get her back.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

rgk330i said:


> :rofl: Unfortunately that gets expensive in a hurry. "I'm sorry officer, I thought I saw a sign that said '120' with a slash through it..."
> 
> Possibly interesting tidbits -- I littered the inside of the car with the 3-language note about plates and vignettes. The Austrian vignette and city zentrum sticker were gone anyway, but both German plates were in the trunk. The warning triangle mounts were still there, but the owner's manual set was gone (huh???). The glove box had the German registration, the LogInOut inspection sheet, and a weekly battery status checklist (with nothing filled out).
> 
> As soon as I get the title number, I'll order custom plates -- "M 3240 Z"!


Congrads on getting back your car you are lucky you still have the triangle brackets. I still have the city zentrum sticker on my windshield

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> Drop-off Date: 23/05/2013
> Drop-off Location: Amsterdam, NL
> Port of Exit: Bremerhaven, DE
> Booked: 03/06/2013
> ...


Update: car at the dealer, picking up tomorrow.


----------



## lexvectigal (May 23, 2013)

Interesting thing about the vignettes and Umwelt Zone sticker - we are most concerned about what the VDC or shipper will do, and neglect to remember (or at least I did) what the dealer can do with their own prep. My CA was great and told his prep guys the stickers stay (along with all the paperwork from the ED), but I believe they pealed them off prior to him catching them, which explains why the corners were turned up on my vignette and it now reads "invalid" and the Umwelt sticker has small bubbles that I could swear were not there originally. It's not the biggest deal to me, so I didn't complain. Most importantly, my plates were in the trunk and triangle brackets were in place. 

I would venture that a lot of the missing stickers are the work of dealer prep, not VDC or the shipper.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yay! My car will be delivered to dealer (Atlanta) tomorrow July 13

So drop off in Frankfurt June 3, dealer re-delivery July 13 = 39 days not bad at all very happy customs and VDC only kept car for 5 days :thumbup:

It took 15 days from drop off to loaded on Tombarra which could have been better but Customs and VDC were pretty quick so very happy.


----------



## tcbrazil2012 (May 8, 2013)

virtguy said:


> Woohoo! :fruit:
> 
> Now 20 days of watching a green pointy arrow connect dots across a blue background.


what link are you using to track ship movement?


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

tcbrazil2012 said:


> what link are you using to track ship movement?


www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is our info as we dropped off at Loginout on July 8th.
Ultimate destination, Port Hueneme CA.

Voyage Information
Shipping Line
NYK
Booking Number
Voyage ID
31
Vessel
GRAND VEGA
Port Of Loading
BREMERHAVEN
Departure Date 
18/07/2013
Bill Of Lading
Destination Date 
15/08/2013


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

EDF30 said:


> Yay! My car will be delivered to dealer (Atlanta) tomorrow July 13
> 
> So drop off in Frankfurt June 3, dealer re-delivery July 13 = 39 days not bad at all very happy customs and VDC only kept car for 5 days :thumbup:
> 
> It took 15 days from drop off to loaded on Tombarra which could have been better but Customs and VDC were pretty quick so very happy.


Nice. At this rate, I will be the last person from this voyage to get their car. Still in VPC getting some scratches fixed. No ETC as of yet.

-MrB


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

rgk330i said:


> :rofl: Unfortunately that gets expensive in a hurry. "I'm sorry officer, I thought I saw a sign that said '120' with a slash through it..."
> 
> Possibly interesting tidbits -- I littered the inside of the car with the 3-language note about plates and vignettes. The Austrian vignette and city zentrum sticker were gone anyway, but both German plates were in the trunk. The warning triangle mounts were still there, but the owner's manual set was gone (huh???). The glove box had the German registration, the LogInOut inspection sheet, and a weekly battery status checklist (with nothing filled out).
> 
> As soon as I get the title number, I'll order custom plates -- "M 3240 Z"!


I am curious about the european plates, you mentioned your's had been placed in the trunk at the time you received. My question is where the plates put in the trunk by your dealer or was that done VPC?

The reason I ask is that I was at my dealer before our trip and a 7 series was in the lot ready for pick up with the euro plates still affixed on front and rear of car.

Can you reaffix the plates back on to your car?


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Turandot has finished its transatlantic journey, and is safely moored in North America in Halifax, NS. Still, not even half way to my PDC delivery...


----------



## bengwie (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine just boarded "Morning Concert" today...

Dropped off date: 06/21
Dropped off location: Nice, France
Booked on: 07/05
Received on terminal: 07/15
ETD: 07/16
Destination: Port Hueneme, CA
ETA: 08/10


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tcbrazil2012 (May 8, 2013)

Brunswick in 5 days, redelivery in 10 hopefully!!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is the latest update of the progress of your cars from drop-off in Europe to re-delivery in North America.

I have added some information to the pdf:

1) If you are receiving your car at the PCD, and you could not receive your car on the first date offered by the PCD, I have shown how long it could have taken from Drop-off to Re-Delivery. So, in the case of “chineksican” who was unable to receive his car on 7/18/2013, but could pick it up on 8/1/2013, I have shown that the car “Could’ve Been” re-delivered in 55 days instead of the projected 69 days. In “alee’s” case he could have saved 10 days if had been able to accept the first date offered.

2)	Also included are the number of days that the car spent in “Customs” and the “VPC”. Many of you will have difficulty pinning down the delays caused by Customs and the VPC, but if you can find this information it would be interesting.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

valeram said:


> Another email from my SA - my car is in. Ready for pickup on Monday. YES. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Congrats! But now it's officially the longest weekend, ever!


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

For anyone on the Courage, it has just anchored in Brunswick. Let the games begin.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

TN_3 said:


> For anyone on the Courage, it has just anchored in Brunswick. Let the games begin.


Make way, looks like the Turandot is also pulling in...


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

rmichae9 said:


> Make way, looks like the Turandot is also pulling in...


Looks like the guys will have their work cut out for them first thing tomorrow...my status shows discharged, but not liner release. I'm assuming the fact it was offloaded on a Sunday is why things moved slowly today.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Lucky for you. Mine is still in the VDC black hole. It boggles my mind how it is that absolutely no one at BMWNA can get any sort of estimate as to when my car might be released to trucking. Does no one at the VDC have a freaking phone that they can answer? They sure don't seem to be that interested in responding to email requests for information.
> 
> It will have been in the VDC for 10 business days after today and I can't get anything more than "the work order is still open" from BMWNA. I'm a pretty patient person, but this is really testing my patience.
> 
> -MrB


The VDC released my car to trucking either Friday afternoon or this morning. According to my CA, it hasn't shipped yet, but I would expect it here NLT Wednesday.

Finally.

-MrB


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats mrbelk! Long time coming.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

alee said:


> Congrats mrbelk! Long time coming.


Yes it has: 8 weeks, 3 days and counting.

-MrB


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mrbelk said:


> Yes it has: 8 weeks, 3 days and counting.


80 days for me between drop-off and pick-up at PCD... so I'm still winning. 

Car is at the detailer right now getting a paint correction to undo the sub-par detailing job done by the Performance Center.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Car arrived at port yesterday, cleared customs today and is currently at VPC.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is an update of Drop-off to Re-delivery times for ED cars.

I may be unable to deliver the pdf next week as I will be in the Canadian Rockies. I know there is internet available, but I might be too busy or too cheap to access it!

Edit: Sorry, I see some errors particularly in Vienna drop offs. Will try to correct them later today.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Hopefully these revised pdfs are error free. If not, let me know and I will try to correct them next time around.


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

I know it's only one day difference but my car was actually dropped off 07/15/13 in Brunswick.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

DslDwg said:


> I know it's only one day difference but my car was actually dropped off 07/15/13 in Brunswick.


Thanks. I will make the change in the next update.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

TN_3 said:


> Car arrived at port yesterday, cleared customs today and is currently at VPC.


How do you know?

Looking on 2wglobal.com, I am listed as "Discharged" (with a "1"), which I assume means off the ship, or at least I hope as the ship has left Brunswick, docked and left Charleston, and currently is heading back to Bremerhaven.

I am also listed as "Delivered from" with a "1". Delivered from where?? Was yours also listed as Cleared Customs on the WW site, or is there somewhere else to find this?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

rmichae9 said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Looking on 2wglobal.com, I am listed as "Discharged" (with a "1"), which I assume means off the ship, or at least I hope as the ship has left Brunswick, docked and left Charleston, and currently is heading back to Bremerhaven.
> 
> I am also listed as "Delivered from" with a "1". Delivered from where?? Was yours also listed as Cleared Customs on the WW site, or is there somewhere else to find this?


I had all those statuses yesterday...I emailed my CA and he sent me a Vehicle Inquiry Report which showed it was received at the VPC yesterday. I posted a screenshot of it in the courage roll call thread. Might want to ask your CA for an update at this point.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

TN_3 said:


> I had all those statuses yesterday...I emailed my CA and he sent me a Vehicle Inquiry Report which showed it was received at the VPC yesterday. I posted a screenshot of it in the courage roll call thread. Might want to ask your CA for an update at this point.


Thanks, I saw your VIR in the Courage thread. I will wait a few days and email my CA. Our boat arrive a day or two after yours.


----------



## mrstas (Apr 4, 2008)

Update, 7/24:

FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/16
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Amsterdam
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 5/27
SHIP NAME: Asian King
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 5/28
US ARRIVAL PORT: Newark, NJ (New York, NY)
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 6/12
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 6/13
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 6/13
CLEARED CUSTOMS: 6/18
AT VPC: 6/18
VPC WORK ORDER COMPLETE: 7/18*
LEFT VPC: 7/20*
ARRIVED AT PCD: 7/22
PCD DATE: 8/7

*My car was slightly scratched during my ED, and for some reason the VPC took an enormous amount of time fixing it. I'm still trying to figure out what happened, and should know soon.


----------



## MWatty550 (Sep 8, 2007)

Should my CA have all this information on my car is it is at the port waiting for a ship?? My production completed on July 18th. I tried W&W website and nothing is found. SOS!


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Trinitony said:


> Hopefully these revised pdfs are error free. If not, let me know and I will try to correct them next time around.


Thanks for building these spreadsheets, I'm sure everyone appreciates your work. I think the averaging of days from drop off to redelivery might cause confusion as you are grouping PCD delivery times with regular (to Dealer) redelivery. Also cars that get damaged during ED or shipment will skew the results. My car took 40 days drop off to redelivery, I had no damage during ED or shipment so my car appeared to sail through customs and VDC quickly. Your average of 59 days for Frankfurt obviously has cars going to PDC and/or cars that had damage that had to be fixed at VDC.

Thanks again for your effort :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

watson335i said:


> Should my CA have all this information on my car is it is at the port waiting for a ship?? My production completed on July 18th. I tried W&W website and nothing is found. SOS!


Your dealer can give you an accurate status code of where you car is in the process (e.g. waiting for a ship), but there are a few gaps where they don't have as much info as W&W.

W&W info is pretty close to real-time, so once it's actually booked for a ship, you'll definitely know because your VIN number will generate a tracking.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Updated data points

DROP-OFF DATE: Monday 6/3/2013
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: dealer (promised 7/25)
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE: 6/14, ship departed 6/15 (drop off to ship departure: 12 days)
ship arrival: 7/11 early morning. scheduled arrival late 7/9 (7/10 UTC), late due to hurricane Erick off Mexico
port: Port Hueneme, California
customs clearance: 7/12 (1 day)
VPC departure: 7/20 (8 days)
arrival at dealer: 7/23
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE: Oregon

Weekends may postpone delivery to the port and the VPC seems to be closed for car repair and inspection (but not truck loading). Weekends don't seem to postpone truck shipment.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

The eagle has finally landed. Picking up the machine after work today.

Final stats (format copied from mrstas):

Update, 7/24:

FINAL DESTINATION: Atlanta, GA

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/24
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Nice, FR
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: Dealer (ATL)
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 6/10
SHIP NAME: Don Juan
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 6/11
US ARRIVAL PORT: Brunswick, GA
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 7/1
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 7/1
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 7/1
CLEARED CUSTOMS: 7/8
AT VPC: 7/8
VPC WORK ORDER COMPLETE: 7/22*
LEFT VPC: 7/24*
ARRIVED AT Dealer: 7/24
REDELIVERY: 7/24

*I had a very slight curb rash on the RF wheel and some superficial scratches on the RF bumper (I think from a valet, but hard to confirm). Took the VPC 2 weeks to fix/replace all of the damage.

-MrB


----------



## tcbrazil2012 (May 8, 2013)

The dealer just told me estimated delivery to dealership is Saturday, July 27th.. Does anyone know if the BMW data on estimated delivery is pretty accurate?


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

My CA called yesterday the car is at the dealer - picking up tommorow night the 27th.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is my current status:

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 25-07-2013 18:00:00 * 1*
LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 25-07-2013 13:42:24 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 25-07-2013 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 24-07-2013 18:00:00 * 1*
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 09-07-2013 13:45:51 *1*
RECEI AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 07-07-2013 09:44:54 *1*
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 02-07-2013 20:11:06 *1*

From reading the rest of the responses, I think I am heading into the VPC. Hopefully it is in and out quick and I get my car soon. A plus is that I am less than 2 hours from the VPC, and any truck heading to the Northeast area would likely drive right by my dealership...


----------



## byjlong (Jan 13, 2005)

MUC Drop 6/28
Shipped 7/16 "Morning Concert"
Arrival 8/10 Port Hueneme CA


----------



## rocketman48 (Jul 14, 2012)

Current status:

DROP-OFF DATE: 5/27
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Bremerhaven
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 6/11
SHIP NAME: Don Juan
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 6/12
US ARRIVAL PORT: Brunswick, GA
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 7/1
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 7/1
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 7/1
CLEARED CUSTOMS: ?
AT VPC: ?
VPC WORK ORDER COMPLETE: ?
LEFT VPC: ?
ARRIVED AT PCD: ?
PCD DATE: 8/6 earliest available


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

EDF30 said:


> I think the averaging of days from drop off to redelivery might cause confusion as you are grouping PCD delivery times with regular (to Dealer) redelivery. Also cars that get damaged during ED or shipment will skew the results. My car took 40 days drop off to redelivery, I had no damage during ED or shipment so my car appeared to sail through customs and VDC quickly. Your average of 59 days for Frankfurt obviously has cars going to PDC and/or cars that had damage that had to be fixed at VDC.


You are right, PCD re-delivery really should not be compared with re-delivery at your local dealer. One of these days I will split the PCD and regular dealer delivery so that you can see the delay impact of PCD re-delivery. It will not happen for a week or two as I am at present in the Canadian Rockies with a very full schedule.

As you suggested, Customs, VPC, trucking delays and the delays caused by the owner/lessee's schedule can also have a major impact on the average re-delivery time from any particular drop-off location. I can, and do, document these delays if the information is reported in this thread or any other thread that I try to follow. But not everyone who reports info in these threads reports this information.

On the topic of reporting information, I would like to encourage people to report the key dates of their car movements in the format that *mrstas *and several others have used over the course of this thread. mrstas' recent report is shown below:



mrstas said:


> Update, 7/24:
> 
> FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): PCD
> 
> ...


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Trinitony said:


> You are right, PCD re-delivery really should not be compared with re-delivery at your local dealer. One of these days I will split the PCD and regular dealer delivery so that you can see the delay impact of PCD re-delivery. It will not happen for a week or two as I am at present in the Canadian Rockies with a very full schedule.
> 
> As you suggested, Customs, VPC, trucking delays and the delays caused by the owner/lessee's schedule can also have a major impact on the average re-delivery time from any particular drop-off location. I can, and do, document these delays if the information is reported in this thread or any other thread that I try to follow. But not everyone who reports info in these threads reports this information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

EDF30 said:


> It might be helpful if you asked people to note if they had damage to car reported at drop off as this also can cause delays and skew results.


We could ask people to note the level of damage, if any, when they drop off their car. It would be difficult to get any consistent estimates of damage but we could try these for a start:

*Damage Level at Drop-off:*
*None:* None reported to or noticed by the Log-in-out crew.
*Minor:* Scratch(es) and/or dent(s) which would not cause any loss of security deposit at the end of a BMWFS lease.
*Major*: Damage which would cause some loss of deposit at the end of a lease.

These estimates of damage would be noted in the *VPC *column of the *Re-delivery Time pdf*. It would then be replaced by the number of days spent in the VPC when that information is known.

Please chime in if you have any thoughts on ways of reporting or presenting damage data.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

When I dropped off my car in Munich, I had no damage noted by myself nor the Loginout staff.

Because I am inpatient, I emailed my CA for a VIR over the weekend. I am currently 6 weeks after dropoff in Munich (anticipated 8-10 weeks). Here are a few additional dates, I hope they are helpful:

My car arrived on the Turandot in Brunswick on 7/22. 
The VIR states the car was received at the VPC on 7/22, so clearing customs appears to have been a quick process. 
However, there is a hold for "*repair, vehicle*". The current status is "*Work Order Started*", dated 7/24". I have emailed my CA to determine if he can find out exactly what is being worked on, but if I recall from previous threads, the VPC is pretty much a black box, not dissimilar from US Customs. I did put 1,254 miles on my car, so it is scheduled for the first service, but I thought that would take place at the PDC, not VPC (and wouldn't think they would call that "damage". I am hoping maybe a small scratch...
It is scheduled to ship from VPC on 7/31, and arrive at "dealer" on 8/1 (I am doing PDC).

On the VIR, there is a status (with dates) for "Work Order Completed", one for "Released to Trucking", and one for "Delivered from VPC". At the end of this week, or beginning of next week, I will email my CA requesting another VIR to check on the status.

If my car does get to the PDC on 8/1, that will be 7 weeks (to the day) from my dropoff. Despite the repairs needed, I would hope I am still within (or very close) to the 8-10 week estimation. That is, if they get the work done on time...


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

rmichae9 said:


> I am currently 6 weeks after dropoff in Munich (anticipated 8-10 weeks). Here are a few additional dates, I hope they are helpful:


Thank you for the update. I've made a note of Customs Clearance for the next pdf. Keep us posted on Clearing VPC and dates offered and accepted for PCD.


----------



## jmnbmw (Aug 19, 2006)

I guess my car and rmichae9's car were buddies on the boat.
I also dropped off my car in Munich at Loginout on 6/13/2013, and the car was on the Turandot and arrived at Brunswick on 7/22.
My VIR states the car was received at the VPC on 7/22, then it went into the black hole...
I reported no damage at dropped off, so I expect a call soon from PCD.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

My car was on the Courage, which pulled in to Brunswick on 7/21, entered VDC on 7/22. Currently it is still at the VDC with an open work order. I talked to the ED department today and they are sending an inquiry to the VDC to get an estimate on when it will be released and if there is any additional damage they had to address.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you *jmnbmw *and *TH_3*. I have noted your latest info for the pdf.


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

So the Mignon has been sitting anchored off the coast of Brunswick for three days now. That's three days of progress that could have been made getting my car through customs and the VDC. That's fairly annoying.


----------



## jmnbmw (Aug 19, 2006)

My contribution to humanity and future generations:

DROP-OFF DATE: 6/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 7/1
SHIP NAME: Turandot
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 7/2
US ARRIVAL PORT: Brunswick
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 7/22
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 7/22
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 7/22
CLEARED CUSTOMS: 7/22
RECEIVED AT VPC: 7/22
VPC WORK ORDER STARTED: 7/24
STATUS: REPAIR, VEHICLE
LEFT VPC: ____
ARRIVED AT PCD: _____
PCD PICK UP DATE: ______


----------



## dank7 (Mar 26, 2013)

If my dealer is in NJ, why is the boat not stopping in NY/NJ? 

seems to be bypassing and going to Baltimore, is that normal/strange?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll also play along. 

DROP-OFF DATE: 6/15
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 7/1
SHIP NAME: Courage
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 7/1
US ARRIVAL PORT: Brunswick
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 7/21
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 7/21
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 7/21
CLEARED CUSTOMS: 7/22
RECEIVED AT VPC: 7/22
VPC WORK ORDER STARTED: 7/24
STATUS: REPAIR, VEHICLE
LEFT VPC: ____
ARRIVED AT PCD: _____
PCD PICK UP DATE: ______


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

CTSoxFan said:


> Here is my current status:
> 
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 25-07-2013 18:00:00 * 1*
> LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 25-07-2013 13:42:24
> ...


So I guess this doesn't mean I have cleared customs. I just spoke with my CA who talked to the VPC people and they said the car is still held up at customs, but they would put a rush on it, whatever that means. Now I am just confused:dunno:


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Delivery*

Ok, dealer took delivery of our car yesterday 8.22.2013 (46 days from drop off at Munich to dealer lot) and I stopped by to see our baby today.
Car was parked in the back lot with both euro plates still affixed front and rear.
Drop off at Munich 7.8.2013. 
We'll take delivery tomorrow. Hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## pmacd55 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Final Status... exactly one month... record ?*

DROP-OFF DATE: 7/23
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: Dealer
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 8/2
SHIP NAME: Toronto
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 8/4
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 8/15
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 8/15
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 8/16
CLEARED CUSTOMS: 8/20
ARRIVED AT DEALER: 8/23
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): Nashua, NH


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

pmacd55 said:


> DROP-OFF DATE: 7/23
> DROP-OFF LOCATION: Munich
> 
> ARRIVED AT DEALER: 8/23
> FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD): Nashua, NH


Looks like a record to me. Anyone would be thrilled to even come close!


----------



## jng7000 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dropped off in Nice 7/4
Picked up in Roseville CA dealer today 8/24
Came over on the Morning Concert Ship.

Despite 3 pages of notes (trunk, back seat, front seat) in 3 languages asking for the plates they were not with the car. A bit frustrating...seriously, what part of "please leave the plates with car" in 3 languages was confusing? But the disappointment surrounding the plates was fortunately well overshadowed by the excitement of getting my car. Maybe I can use this as leverage to get some cheap BMW all weather floor mats out of my CA:thumbup: Lemonade from lemons!

Out of curiosity did anyone else leave a note and not get their plates?


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was also on Morning Concert. Euro plates came back but the BMW umbrella I bought at the Welt did not. Stickers were also removed from the windshield.



jng7000 said:


> Dropped off in Nice 7/4
> Picked up in Roseville CA dealer today 8/24
> Came over on the Morning Concert Ship.
> 
> ...


----------



## akos (Apr 25, 2011)

PMACD55 I guess you are the first one to get your car from the Toronto. That is excactly how I picked up my car in 2011, one month after I dropped it off I did my redelivery. Congrats !! Now I am curious how long it will take to get my car out of the VPC.


----------



## pmacd55 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks akos, good luck to you. I hope you get yours soon


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bengwie (Jun 13, 2011)

Today I circled around the dealership and guess what I found... 








My salesperson was off today, so I asked his assistant if I could drive it home and he said no, the car has to go through another preparation process inside the dealership.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very Nice Congrats brother.


----------



## bengwie (Jun 13, 2011)

RDL53 said:


> Very Nice Congrats brother.


Thanks, I just picked up today.

Dropped off in Nice on June 21st
Arrived in Port Hueneme on August 11th
Passed custom and released to VDC on August 13th
Arrived in dealership (San Jose, CA) on August 25th
Picked up today (August 26th).

Total wait is a little over 2 months with reported little scuff on the passenger door and curb rash on front right wheel. Everytime I see this car in garage, it flash my mind back to our trips in Europe, made me miss it so bad. I really want to do it again!!!!! 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Attached are updates of the ED car Drop-off to Re-delivery pdfs. 

This may be last one for a while. I will be picking up an ED car in September and will be away from home for the entire month. I expect to be fully distracted, but may have the occasional idle moment when WiFi is available.


----------



## briar08 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Six Weeks to the Day*

*Status Status Location Date (DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS)*
Delivered to me LAKE FOREST, IL 28-08-2013 02:43:00
Delivered to Dealer LAKE FOREST, IL 28-08-2013 12:43:00
Delivered from VPC PRECISION MOTOR TRANSPORT 26-08-2013 09:14:00
Released to Carrier PRECISION MOTOR TRANSPORT 21-08-2013 00:00:00
Work Order Completed NJ 21-08-2013 00:00:00
Work Order Started NJ 21-08-2013 00:00:00
Received at VPC (ATI) NJ 21-08-2013 12:00:00
Liner Release NEW YORK, NY 20-08-2013 13:43:43
Customs Release NEW YORK, NY 20-08-2013 00:00:00
Delivered From NEW YORK, NY 16-08-2013 08:00:00
Discharged NEW YORK, NY 15-08-2013 13:00:00
Loaded on Vessel BREMERHAVEN 02-08-2013 19:53:00
Received at Terminal BREMERHAVEN 31-07-2013 17:13:59
Booked BREMERHAVEN 23-07-2013 11:32:45
Dropped off At LOGINOUT	MUNICH 17-07-2013 12:15:00


----------



## lezam (Apr 24, 2013)

briar08 said:


> *Status Status Location Date (DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS)*
> Delivered to me LAKE FOREST, IL 28-08-2013 02:43:00
> Delivered to Dealer LAKE FOREST, IL 28-08-2013 12:43:00
> Delivered from VPC PRECISION MOTOR TRANSPORT 26-08-2013 09:14:00
> ...


How do you get all your info like that?


----------



## briar08 (Oct 4, 2012)

1/2 the info came from the Wallenius Wilhelmsen web site, the other 1/2 came from my CA.


----------



## akos (Apr 25, 2011)

You can also call 1-800-932-0831 and get the same information that you CA provided.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's another data point, been refreshing the tracking page until I finally saw my car! Lol 

Status Status Location Date (DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS)
Loaded on Vessel BREMERHAVEN ?
Received at Terminal BREMERHAVEN 06-09-2013
Booked BREMERHAVEN 02-29-2013 
Dropped off At LOGINOUT	MUNICH 29-08-2013

ETD from Bremerhaven: 08-09-2013
ETA to Port Hueneme: 02-10-2013

I'm booked on Toronto, anyone else?!


----------



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just received some exciting news!

Dropped off in Frankfurt on 9/5/13
Scheduled on the MS INDEPENDENCE II to depart on 9/16/13 and arrive Brunswick on 10/6/13
Dealer Delivery in Atlanta, GA

11 days from drop off to when it leaves on a ship to come home. nice!:bigpimp:


----------



## drkM5 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dropped off in Frankfurt on 9/3/13
Loaded on Turandot on 9/11/13


----------



## stinkyfeet (Jul 26, 2004)

E92Carrera said:


> Here's another data point, been refreshing the tracking page until I finally saw my car! Lol


Okay, newbie question here: WHERE TF do I see my car's tracking page? After I added the finance information to the bmwusa.com website, the info of the car has just disappeared into thin air!

FYI dropped off my gorgeous one on 8/21/13 at Nice, France.


----------



## us_matrix (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

I dropped my car in Munich on 9/7. Where do i start to find out it is being transported to the vessel or still stilling on the lot?

Thanks.


----------



## snelldogg (Mar 20, 2007)

Dropped off in Nice on 9/24, car arrived in Bremerhaven on 9/27. Any idea what boat I could get on or when the next is scheduled to leave? Right now BMW can't tell me a thing.

thanks


----------



## Ovella (Jul 30, 2008)

snelldogg said:


> Dropped off in Nice on 9/24, car arrived in Bremerhaven on 9/27. Any idea what boat I could get on or when the next is scheduled to leave? Right now BMW can't tell me a thing.
> 
> thanks


TT Transit gave me the info on what boat it was scheduled for. Sagittarius Leader left on the 27th, but I think your car would have had to arrive a few days early to make that one.


----------



## snelldogg (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks! I just emailed them.


----------



## WhiskeyGolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Dropped off in Munich at the Welt on September 20th after delivery. Booked on the
Aida leaving Bremerhaven on October 5th to arrive Brunswick, GA on October 21.


----------



## snelldogg (Mar 20, 2007)

Found out from TT today that I will be on The Morning Concert leaving Bremerhaven on 10/10 arriving in Newark on 10/23. Hopefully will have my car at the latest the first week of November.


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

> Found out from TT today that I will be on The Morning Concert leaving Bremerhaven on 10/10 arriving in Newark on 10/23. Hopefully will have my car at the latest the first week of November.


I dropped off at TT in Nice on Sept 17. Emailed them yesterday. They told me my car wasn't in Bremerhaven yet! WTF???


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

BobcatWong said:


> I dropped off at TT in Nice on Sept 17. Emailed them yesterday. They told me my car wasn't in Bremerhaven yet! WTF???


I can't help myself: That's not NICE.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Dropped off on 9/28 at Munich airport LOG IN OUT. Car is still in customs and has not yet been booked on a ship.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is the new version of the Drop-off to Re-delivery pdfs. If you have additional information for your car not shown on these pdfs please post it in this thread.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> Here is the new version of the Drop-off to Re-delivery pdfs. If you have additional information for your car not shown on these pdfs please post it in this thread.


Wow. Appreciate your effort in compiling these stats.


----------



## drkM5 (Aug 17, 2007)

Drop off at FRG 09/3/13
Loaded on ship 09/12/13
Arrived at Newark, NJ 09/24/13
Cleared custom 09/26/13
Redelivery 10/2/13


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

Dropped off Frankfurt 9/16
Loading on to boat at Bremerhaven 10/4
Boat is MS Aida
Should arrive Port Neat 10/17


slightly upset that cars who dropped off at frankfurt after me got on earlier boats going to the east coast, but hoping VPC and redelivery is quick


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

B-1 Pilot said:


> Dropped off Frankfurt 9/16
> Loading on to boat at Bremerhaven 10/4
> Boat is MS Aida
> Should arrive Port Said 10/17
> ...


Port Said??


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

Dropped off Munich 9/18
Loading on boat 10/5
MS Aida
http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSche...ype=searchVoyage&searchVoyageString=CA340-ADA


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

Trinitony said:


> Port Said??


Sorry, port neat NJ... Weird autocorrect

Here's what I got from BLG Logistics:

Please be informed that your car was trucked to Bremerhaven and booked on MS Aida approximate arrival time at Port Neat October 17, 2013.

This don't hive with the link above on the AIDA, but my VIN tracking does in fact show it being loaded tomorrow

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

B-1 Pilot said:


> Sorry, port neat NJ... Weird autocorrect
> 
> Here's what I got from BLG Logistics:
> 
> ...


LOL! I was thinking now is probably not the best time to have your car shipped to Egypt


----------



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

Richk582 said:


> Just received some exciting news!
> 
> Dropped off in Frankfurt on 9/5/13
> Scheduled on the MS INDEPENDENCE II to depart on 9/16/13 and arrive Brunswick on 10/6/13
> ...


Car delivered to Brunswick on 10/4

Almost home!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Dropped of in Munich 9/26
Port Of Loading	BREMERHAVEN	Departure Date 11/10/2013
Destination Date 08/11/2013
Vessel RIGEL LEADER


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

*A New Record*

I think that I have established a new record for the longest time taken from Drop-off to the ship's scheduled departure from Bremerhaven - *27 days*! As far as I can see my nearest competitors and the former record holders at* 24 days* each were:
*Mr Peanut* who dropped off in Paris, and
*zoltrix *who dropped off in Vienna.
Compare these times with *drkM5's* car which made it from drop off in Frankfurt to his home delivery in NJ in *29 days*!

Any how here is the update for my car's progress - or lack thereof:

DROP-OFF DATE: 09/18/2013
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Vienna, Austria
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: Dealer
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): Not yet
SHIP NAME: Turandot
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 10/15/2013
US ARRIVAL PORT: Newark
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 10/30/2013

I chose Vienna knowing that they had the worst performance for getting a car to the ship, but Vienna happened to fit my ED itinerary better than the other, more speedy, locations available. Even though I have become more anal than ever about re-delivery time I will probably base my next ED drop-off location on what fits my itinerary. But I have this strange feeling that I will want to see if I am right about Zurich being an uninteresting place to visit!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

*Elektra it is!*

Drop-off date: 9/28/2013
ELEKTRA CD342
ETS Bremerhaven 19/10/2013
ETA Port Hueneme 13/11/2013


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

Just called BMW NA ED and got my tracking info. Here's the deal for the 435i I picked up in Munich on 10/19/13:

DROP-OFF DATE | 10/24/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION | Vienna, Austria
SHIP NAME | Topeka
DEPARTURE DATE (est.) | 11/13/13
ARRIVAL DATE (est. @Brunswick) | 12/2/13
PCD Re-delivery (date TBD)


----------



## admannj (Jan 1, 2008)

DROP-OFF DATE | 10/24/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION | Antwerp, Belgium
SHIP NAME | Aida
DEPARTURE DATE | 11/7/13
ARRIVAL DATE (Port Neat - NJ) | 11/20/13 (scheduled)
DEALER RE-DELIVERY DATE | TBD




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DRIVEMECRAZY (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm taking PCD delivery 11/15/13. this is faster than my prior experience which had a long customs clearance wait. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

DRIVEMECRAZY said:


> I'm taking PCD delivery 11/15/13. this is faster than my prior experience which had a long customs clearance wait.


Less than 8 weeks from drop-off to re-delivery is pretty quick for PCD. Were you able to take the first date offered by the PCD?


----------



## DRIVEMECRAZY (Apr 27, 2010)

First date proposed was 11/18---I asked for the earlier 11/15 so that I could drive home over the weekend. Happily, it was available. Very excited to be reunited.


----------



## Belle59 (Jul 7, 2012)

*The wait is over*



Belle59 said:


> Dropped off in Munich on 13 Sep. Loaded on the Tomar departed Bremerhaven on 24 Sep Departed Belgium 2 hours ago after 2 days in port. Scheduled for UK on 29 Sep, Canada on 07 Oct and finally NY on 10 Oct.


Picked up from the dealer on 28 October!!!!


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Nice, its on its way!*



admannj said:


> DROP-OFF DATE | 10/24/13
> DROP-OFF LOCATION | Antwerp, Belgium
> SHIP NAME | Aida
> DEPARTURE DATE | 11/7/13
> ...


Before you know it, the car will be home!


----------



## admannj (Jan 1, 2008)

Bagbklyn - did your car make it onto a ship yet?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Attached is the 13th version of the pdfs reporting time taken for a European Delivery car to travel from its drop-off location to re-delivery in North America and a summary of the time taken broken out by drop-off location.

In this edition I have relocated those cars which are missing key information. These cars can now be found at the end of the list. I have PM'd most of the owners but I suspect those owners who did not respond are busy driving their cars and are not spending much time on Bimmerfest. A big thank you to those who did respond.


----------



## Gator_Bimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Gator_Bimmer said:


> Dropped off 5-Oct-2013 in Munich
> Departure date shows 18-Oct-2013 from Bremerhaven on FREEDOM
> Brunswick, GA port ETA 6-Nov-2013


I'm getting closer.... At the VDC now.

Welt Delivery was 4-Oct-2013
Dropped off 5-Oct-2013 in Munich (just one day with the car)
... then below (reverse order) on ship FREEDOM to Brunswick, GA.

DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 12-11-2013 09:21:15 1 
LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 11-11-2013 09:02:15 
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 11-11-2013 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 07-11-2013 21:42:00 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 18-10-2013 13:46:02 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 15-10-2013 19:41:37 1 
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 13-10-2013 21:37:59 1

My ship's ports:

Port Country Arrival Departure

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 17/10/2013 18/10/2013 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 20/10/2013 22/10/2013 
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 02/11/2013 04/11/2013 
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 06/11/2013 06/11/2013 
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 07/11/2013 07/11/2013 
GALVESTON,TX U.S.A. 11/11/2013 12/11/2013


----------



## Bimmervert (Nov 8, 2011)

Drop off- 10-31-2013
car loaded on ship - 11-13-2013
ship scheduled to sail - 11-20-2013
expected delivery ?


----------



## E92blue (May 27, 2008)

Guess I should add:

DROP-OFF DATE - 10/12/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Munich
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - Dealer
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - Dione Leader 10/26
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Los Angeles


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Progress:

I was on the Rigel Leader.
9/28 drop off Munich
11/6 port Hueneme
11/13 to VPC
11/15 on truck to Colorado
Estimating 11/19 at my dealer (still seems like a padded date)


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ptran (Dec 31, 2012)

ptran said:


> Here's to doing my part!
> 
> 9/5/13
> Nice, France
> ...


----------



## jonesp (Aug 16, 2013)

Adding mine too:

DROP-OFF DATE - 11/08/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Nice
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY - Dealer
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet) - Not yet (Still not trackable?!?)
FINAL DESTINATION CITY AND STATE (or PCD) - Seattle

Is it normal for it not to be trackable? It's been over 10 days!!! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

jonesp said:


> Adding mine too:
> 
> DROP-OFF DATE - 11/08/13
> DROP-OFF LOCATION - Nice
> ...


It's not out of the ordinary. Mine did not show up on the WW site until 1 day before Elektra departed Bremerhaven, more than 15 days after drop-off.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

ktula said:


> It's not out of the ordinary. Mine did not show up on the WW site until 1 day before Elektra departed Bremerhaven, more than 15 days after drop-off.


My experience was even worse. I did not hear what had become of my car for 20 days and then it was to tell me that the car was being trucked to Bremerhaven. You might try this email address for info:
*[email protected]*
They seem to handle the trucking


----------



## hmmwv79 (Jun 13, 2013)

DROP-OFF DATE - 9/24/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Munich
Pick up Stevens Creek, Santa Clara CA today. Nov 21/13
Ye!


----------



## hmmwv79 (Jun 13, 2013)

DROP-OFF DATE - 9/24/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION - Munich
Pick up Stevens Creek, Santa Clara CA today. 11/21/13
Ye!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

hmmwv79 said:


> DROP-OFF DATE - 101/24/13
> DROP-OFF LOCATION - Munich
> Pick up Stevens Creek, Santa Clara CA today. Nov 21/13
> Ye!


That's an incredibly fast redelivery. Less than one month??? How is that possible?


----------



## hmmwv79 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry. My mistake. corrected exact date. I was very exciting at this time and did mistake wrote wrong month.....


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Progress:
> 
> I was on the Rigel Leader.
> 9/28 drop off Munich
> ...


Redelivery date was 11/20.





















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

My car finally arrived home 65 days after drop-off in Vienna. Here's more than anyone would want to know:

DROP-OFF DATE: 09/18/2013
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Vienna, Austria
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: Dealer
IN BLACK HOLE FROM: 09/18/2013 to 10/08/2013 > 20 days
BOOKED ON TURANDOT: 10/09/2013
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 10/15/2013
SHIP NAME: Turandot
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 10/15/2013
US ARRIVAL PORT: Newark
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 10/29/2013
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): 
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: 10/30/2013
CLEARED CUSTOMS: 10/30/2013
AT VPC: 10/30/2013
VPC WORK ORDER COMPLETE: 11/12/2013
RELEASED BY VPC: ?
ARRIVED AT Dealer: 11/22/2013
Picked up at Dealer: 11/22/2013

It is a great feeling to be driving it again.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> My car finally arrived home 65 days after drop-off in Vienna. Here's more than anyone would want to know:
> 
> DROP-OFF DATE: 09/18/2013
> DROP-OFF LOCATION: Vienna, Austria
> ...


Congrats on being reunited with your vehicle!

Looks like your black hole is before being loaded on the ship. My black hole - still ongoing - is after being unloaded from the ship.


----------



## BMW_AUS (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats! It's so hard waiting...

My car is current at VPC on hold for repair, I've a hole in my armrest, and few chips in the front hood.

Would like to know which kind of VPC work have been done on yours?

Thanks.



Trinitony said:


> My car finally arrived home 65 days after drop-off in Vienna. Here's more than anyone would want to know:
> 
> DROP-OFF DATE: 09/18/2013
> DROP-OFF LOCATION: Vienna, Austria
> ...


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

BMW_AUS said:


> Congrats! It's so hard waiting...
> 
> My car is current at VPC on hold for repair, I've a hole in my armrest, and few chips in the front hood.
> 
> ...


My car had a scrape under the front bumper, wheel rash on one wheel and some red marks on the rear bumper (red marker maybe). I was told they fixed the wheel and replaced both bumpers. Seems a little overkill for getting rid of red marks. Maybe they took off the bumper, fixed it and then replaced it. But the way it was phrased it sounded like the VPC threw away the old bumpers and replaced them with new bumpers.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Location of drop off: Munich
Date of drop off: October 9, 2013
Date car was loaded on ship or ship departed Bremerhaven: 10/18/2013
Name of ship: Elektra
Date car landed in USA port: 11/13/13
Name of port: Port Hueneme
Date car was re-delivered to you: 11/22/13
Location (state or town or PCD) where your car was re-delivered: Pacific BMW Glendale Ca (aproximately 60 miles from Port)


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

DROP-OFF DATE: 11/06/2013
DROP-OFF LOCATION: Sindelfingen, Germany
PCD OR DEALER DELIVERY: PCD
BOOKED ON TURANDOT: 11/09/2013
LOADED ONTO SHIP LOCATION: Bremerhaven
LOADED ONTO SHIP DATE (or not yet): 11/15/2013
SHIP NAME: Honor
SHIP DEPARTURE DATE: 11/16/2013
US ARRIVAL PORT: Brunswick, GA
US ARRIVAL DATE (SCHEDULED): 12/01/2013
US ARRIVAL DATE (ACTUAL): ?
OFFLOADED AT US PORT: TBD
CLEARED CUSTOMS: TBD
AT VPC: TBD
VPC WORK ORDER COMPLETE: TBD
RELEASED BY VPC: ?
ARRIVED AT Dealer: TBD
Picked up at Dealer: TBD


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> My car had a scrape under the front bumper, wheel rash on one wheel and some red marks on the rear bumper (red marker maybe). I was told they fixed the wheel and replaced both bumpers. Seems a little overkill for getting rid of red marks. Maybe they took off the bumper, fixed it and then replaced it. But the way it was phrased it sounded like the VPC threw away the old bumpers and replaced them with new bumpers.


Using your spreadsheet, looks like i may qualify for the longest West Coast redelivery for drop-off in Munich this year. Tomorrow, it will be 60 days, and it does not look like my car has cleared Customs so if it makes it to the VPC by next week, assuming a 12-day stay at the VPC (almost the same damages you had on your car) and another week for delivery to the dealership in Salem, i am looking at a total redelivery time of more than 80 days.


----------



## martyl (Jan 3, 2006)

I dropped my car off in Paris on October 11th. It arrived on the Fidelio in New York on November 15th and got to the VPC on the 16th. A work order began on November 19th. I have a scratch that needs to be repaired so I'm hoping it will be fixed sometime next week or the week after. My dealer tracks it daily but it's tough to predict when the VPC will be done with it.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

ktula said:


> Using your spreadsheet, looks like i may qualify for the longest West Coast redelivery for drop-off in Munich this year. Tomorrow, it will be 60 days, and it does not look like my car has cleared Customs so if it makes it to the VPC by next week, assuming a 12-day stay at the VPC (almost the same damages you had on your car) and another week for delivery to the dealership in Salem, i am looking at a total redelivery time of more than 80 days.


Unfortunately it does look as though you will set a West Coast re-delivery time record for Munich drop-off. In fact any delivery after December 5 will set a new record. I hope that does not happen. But it is frustrating that a long wait for your car to return is the counter to the delights of ED delivery. The fun of ED keeps me coming back!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> Unfortunately it does look as though you will set a West Coast re-delivery time record for Munich drop-off. In fact any delivery after December 5 will set a new record. I hope that does not happen. But it is frustrating that a long wait for your car to return is the counter to the delights of ED delivery. The fun of ED keeps me coming back!


Again, thanks for putting the ED redelivery stats available for all to see. It's been an invaluable tool for me.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

*Car arrived at dealer!*

Just got a note from my CA that my F31 was coming off the truck. I will be picking it up on Saturday.

Drop-off date: 09/28/2013
Drop-off Location: Munich, Germany
PCD or Dealer: Dealer (BMW of Salem)
Booked on ship: 9/10/2013
Loaded on ship location: Bremerhaven
Loaded on ship date: 10/19/2013
Ship name: Elektra
Ship departure date: 10/19/2013
US arrival port: Port Hueneme
US arrival date (scheduled): 11/13/2013
US arrival date (actual): 11/13/2013
Offloaded at US port: 11/14/2013
Cleared Customs: 11/25/2013
At VPC: ?
VPC work order complete: ?
Released by VPC: 12/2/2013
Arrived at dealer: 12/10/2013
Picked up at dealer (planned): 12/14/2013


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

77 days. Ouch. I though we had it tough. Nice, France d/o - Vancouver, Canada redelivery 72 agonizing days later.

Congrats... finally.


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, wow. That's a long-ass time. Glad it's finally in!

Go sweep the garage and get it ready for your new car! Enjoy!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

BobcatWong said:


> 77 days. Ouch. I though we had it tough. Nice, France d/o - Vancouver, Canada redelivery 72 agonizing days later.
> 
> Congrats... finally.


Thanks! The most painful part of this journey was waiting for the car to clear Customs since no one knew what's going on when it was stuck there for almost 2 weeks.

Anyway, i'll be busy the next few days trying to sell my 2002 A4


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Yeah, wow. That's a long-ass time. Glad it's finally in!
> 
> Go sweep the garage and get it ready for your new car! Enjoy!


You got that right! According to Trinitony, i have set the unenviable record for the longest West Coast delivery this year.


----------



## BMW_AUS (Mar 19, 2013)

Finally got our X1 back last night from VPC repair(Front dints, replace center armrest cover), here's the full status:

Drop-off date: 10/08/2013
Drop-off Location: Geneva, Switzerland
PCD or Dealer: Dealer (BMW of Austin)
Booked on ship: 10/11/2013
Loaded on ship location: Bremerhaven
Loaded on ship date: 10/21/2013
Ship name: INDEPENDENCE II
Ship departure date: 10/22/2013
US arrival port: Port Bremerhaven
US arrival date: 11/11/2013
Offloaded at US port: 11/11/2013
Cleared Customs: 11/12/2013
At VPC: 11/13/2013
VPC work order complete: 12/5/2013
Released by VPC: 12/5/2013
Arrived at dealer: 12/10/2013
Picked up at dealer: 12/13/2013


----------



## Mr Peanut (Jan 23, 2013)

ktula said:


> You got that right! According to Trinitony, i have set the unenviable record for the longest West Coast delivery this year.


Not quite the record, but good try. 
Mine was 86 days...
Drop off on 6/4, redelivery on 8/29

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rcj5 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Integrity*

435i M-Sport mineral grey/black
Dropped off Munich 4 Dec
Left Bremerhaven Dec 14 on vessel _Integrity_
Due Brunswick, GA 2 Jan via Southampton
Dealer delivery BMW South Atlanta

last position:
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/zoom:10/mmsi:367063310/centerx:4.01839/centery:52.96285


----------



## JimmyQueue (Oct 13, 2013)

*Anybody else drop off in Vienna?*

I drove my 128i out of the Welt on September 20, 2013 and dropped it in Vienna on September 23. I had a devil of a time finding the drop-off point and was starting to get alarmed because I had planned my fuel pretty closely (BMW wants you to leave the car at the depot with minimum fuel.) Finally, I parked the card and found a friendly stevedore who, while not an English-speaker, managed to convey to this dumb Yank how to get to where I needed to go. When I located the correct entrance to the port, I had to ask again before finally arriving at a nondescript office. The only signage was a letter-size sheet of paper stuck in the window.

Drop-off in Vienna: 23 September
Loaded onto Elektra in Bremerhaven: 21 October
Arrival Port Hueneme (Oxnard) California: 13 November
Loaded onto truck for dealer: 6 December
Arrival Salem, Oregon: 10 December

Seventy-eight days, but what a great adventure and a sweet car!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

*ED Car Drop-off to Re-delivery*

Attached are the latest (Version 14) updates of the pdfs showing the time it takes for cars that are dropped off in different European cities to travel home to their owners.

I corrected an error in the drop off to ship departure time for one Zurich car and now Zurich is the best place to leave your car - roughly 10 days from drop-off to ship departure. The worst are Vienna (nearly 23 days), Paris (just over 19) and Nice (nearly 19). So the "Zurich advantage" is only a week or two. Even if you are leasing the extra two weeks should not dictate where you drop your car - your trip itinerary and flights could well be more important.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

The missing pdfs!


----------



## martyl (Jan 3, 2006)

martyl said:


> I dropped my car off in Paris on October 11th. It arrived on the Fidelio in New York on November 15th and got to the VPC on the 16th. A work order began on November 19th. I have a scratch that needs to be repaired so I'm hoping it will be fixed sometime next week or the week after. My dealer tracks it daily but it's tough to predict when the VPC will be done with it.


To complete my information; my car arrived on Monday, December 16th. 9 weeks from drop off which included a VPC repair for a scratch and a dent. Not bad all things considered. The work was flawlessly done by the way.


----------



## chrisski (Nov 6, 2013)

DROP-OFF DATE | 12/3/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION | Frankfurt
SHIP NAME | Topeka
DEPARTURE Port | Bremerhaven
DEPARTURE DATE | 12/19/13
ARRIVAL DATE (NY) | 1/5/14 (scheduled)
DEALER RE-DELIVERY DATE | TBD


----------



## chrisski (Nov 6, 2013)

DROP-OFF DATE | 12/3/13
DROP-OFF LOCATION | Frankfurt
SHIP NAME | Topeka
DEPARTURE Port | Bremerhaven
DEPARTURE DATE | 12/19/13
ARRIVAL DATE (NY) | 1/5/14 (scheduled)
DEALER RE-DELIVERY DATE | TBD


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Drop off at Welt 12/15/13 for trucking to Loginout.
Scheduled for ship Honor on 12/30/13
Est in Brunswick 1/17/14



Voyage Information

Shipping Line


WWL


Booking Number


DEBRH1172906

Voyage ID


CB335


Vessel


HONOR

Port Of Loading


BREMERHAVEN


Departure Date (dd/mm/yyyy)


30/12/2013

Bill Of Lading


Destination Date (dd/mm/yyyy)


17/01/2014


----------



## Gator_Bimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Been enjoying my car for the last 1+ months... but my update of my final delivery is as follows:

Car spent time at VPC (Georgia) for a repair for a minor scratch.

Picked up at dealer: 11/26/2013
Arrived at dealer (South Florida): 11/25/2013 evening
Released by VPC to trucking: 11/20/2013
VPC work order complete: 11/20/2013
At VPC: 11/12/2013

DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 11/12/2013 
LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 11/11/2013 
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 11/11/2013 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 11/7/2013 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 10/18/2013 (ship FREEDOM)
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 10/15/2013
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 10/13/2013 
Welt Delivery was 10/4/2013 - Dropped off 10/5/2013 in Munich (just one day with the car)

Great experience through forum sponsor John Weltzien.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

*ED Car Drop-off to Re-delivery*

Here is the latest info on the time it took for your car to return home. Thanks to PM responses from several EDers it was possible to complete the information on several cars. There are still 30 something cars with one or more key dates missing. If you happen to be in this group (to be found on the last two pages of the of the "Drop Off to ReDelivey of ED Car v15.pdf) I would appreciate a PM to allow me to complete your car's re-delivery information.

What's new this time? I added a page that summarizes the extreme (Low and High) and median times taken for each step of the way. It is startling to me that the occasional car will make it from the drop off point to a ship in two days while others take almost a month. On the other end of the trip the occasional car makes it from the ship to the dealer in two days while one took two months (as you might expect this was more of a personal scheduling problem between the car owner and the PCD).

Another thing that surprises me is that, on average (the mean), it only takes two days longer for a car to return to a west coast dealer than it takes for the east coast. Again this may be the PCD effect. Next time I will check the median to see if that makes a difference as it will cancel, to some extent, the PCD effect.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

""


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

Delivery 1/31/2014
Drop Off Geneva 2/5/2014
Loaded on vessel 2/26/2014
Arrive NYC 3/14/2014
At VPC 3/20/2014
Loaded on truck 3/31/2014
Re-delivery Springfield,NJ 4/2/2014

Two wheels replaced at the VPC.
8 weeks drop off to re-delivery.

1st ED in 2008 drop off in Madrid 6 weeks 2 days.
2nd ED in 2009 drop off in London delivered to Spartanburg 9 weeks 4 days.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Your's is the first car which has been reported to have been re-delivered in 2014. It's good to have it back but I was surprised that it took so long compared to your ED dropped off in Madrid, as Bremerhaven is so much further from Madrid. In your case it took Geneva about a week longer than it had in the past to get your car onto a ship and then your car spent almost a week in the VPC. So that's where the time went.

Did your car travel on the Elektra?


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

Trinitony said:


> Your's is the first car which has been reported to have been re-delivered in 2014. It's good to have it back but I was surprised that it took so long compared to your ED dropped off in Madrid, as Bremerhaven is so much further from Madrid. In your case it took Geneva about a week longer than it had in the past to get your car onto a ship and then your car spent almost a week in the VPC. So that's where the time went.
> 
> Did your car travel on the Elektra?


Yes it was on the Elektra.

When I dropped of in Madrid it left the next day and went to Zeebrugge to be loaded.

I think that timeline was 
Drop off 4/10/2008
Arrived NYC 5/4/2008
Redelivery 5/23/2008


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

hbdunn2003 said:


> Yes it was on the Elektra.
> 
> When I dropped of in Madrid it left the next day and went to Zeebrugge to be loaded.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the (Elektra) confirmation.

Madrid ED Drop off: I did not realize that BMW shipped out of Zeebrugge. It makes sense to do so as some of the Bremerhaven ships stop in Zeebrugge. I looked for the ship that your car might have traveled on in 2008 with no luck.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Am on the Elektra now headed to Zeebruge. 4/21 arrival date in Brunswick... Then PCD re-delivery


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

Trinitony said:


> Thanks for the (Elektra) confirmation.
> 
> Madrid ED Drop off: I did not realize that BMW shipped out of Zeebrugge. It makes sense to do so as some of the Bremerhaven ships stop in Zeebrugge. I looked for the ship that your car might have traveled on in 2008 with no luck.


Sorry I had the number of the months wrong:

Dropped off 3/10/2008
NYC 4/4/2008
Redelivered 4/23/2008

Independence II

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 19/03/2008 20/03/2008 
ANTWERP BELGIUM 22/03/2008 23/03/2008 
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 23/03/2008 25/03/2008 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 25/03/2008 26/03/2008 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 04/04/2008 04/04/2008 
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 05/04/2008 06/04/2008 
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 08/04/2008 09/04/2008 
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 10/04/2008 10/04/2008


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

*Madrid ED Drop-off*

hbdunn2003: Thanks for the extra info on your 2008 Madrid drop-off. I will add it to the next edition of the Drop-off and Re-delivery pdfs. I see that BMW has dumped Spain for ED drop offs. But that could change if there is enough interest among ED buyers.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Dropped off in Munich on 04/04
Now on Independence II - departed Bremerhaven 04/15
Now somewhere between Southampton, UK and Halifax, NS
Due in to Brunswick, GA on 05/05


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

*duplicate post*


----------



## 9jabimmer (Jun 22, 2011)

hansluc said:


> Dropped off in Munich on 04/04
> Now on Independence II - departed Bremerhaven 04/15
> Now somewhere between Southampton, UK and Halifax, NS
> Due in to Brunswick, GA on 05/05


Me too!

I dropped off the same day, and will be doing a PCD on the other end.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

*hansluc *and *9jabimmer* thanks for the drop off info. Please let us know when your car is re-delivered to you. Trinitony


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Update:
Dropped off in Munich on 04/04

Now on Independence II - departed Bremerhaven 04/15

Now somewhere between Southampton, UK and Halifax, NS

Arrived Brunswick, GA 05/05
Left VDC 05/08
Delivered to Minneapolis 05/22
Picked Up 05/23


----------



## 9jabimmer (Jun 22, 2011)

Trinitony,

My car was offloaded in Brunswick on May 6th, and cleared customs and the VDC on May7th. I am doing my redelivery on 5/27 at the PDC. (The first date offered was 5/21), but I had a conflict.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

My ED date was 4/28
Dropoff in Frankfurt 5/5
Below is the printout from W&W

LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 14-05-2014 20:13:59 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 13-05-2014 12:08:24 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 06-05-2014 15:25:39 1

Tongala just arrived in Halifax this morning, due in Newark on Thursday, 5/29...then the wait begins.....


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

Delivery: Tuesday 04/29
Drop Off: Thursday 05/22 - Munich
*Honor* Scheduled Depart: Friday 05/30
Brunswick, GA Scheduled Arrival: Tuesday 06/17 
PCD Re-Delivery: ??????


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

jtuds said:


> Interesting. The lady in Munich told me she should be able to give me the boat info in about 10 days


She told me the same thing. That said, I was booked on a ship 2 days after drop off and it boarded 10 days after drop off. I'm due in CA June 11 and hope for a quick turnaround at the local port before jumping on a truck for redelivery with Jon in SB!

22 days and counting since drop off!


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

9jabimmer said:


> Trinitony,
> 
> My car was offloaded in Brunswick on May 6th, and cleared customs and the VDC on May7th. I am doing my redelivery on 5/27 at the PDC. (The first date offered was 5/21), but I had a conflict.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I hope mine clears the VDC that quickly as it's only a 1 hour truck ride from there to the dealer!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

MS Tongala arrived at New York/Newark 11:04AM local time this morning 5 29 14.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Cross post with the other re-delivery thread:

I will fill in the blanks as I get more information. Hopefully by tomorrow I will at least be able to update the departure/arrival schedule. Thus far nothing from either NYK or WW regarding shipping.

Delivery: Monday 5/19
Drop Off: Friday 5/23 - Zurich
Scheduled Departure: ???
Scheduled Arrival: ???
Dealership Delivery: ???


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Drop Off Location Giving Ship Booking Info*

When I dropped my car off in Frankfurt, I asked how I'd know which ship the car would be on. The lady in the office said to email her in a day or two and she'd respond when the booking was complete. Sure enough, the night after drop off, I emailed her, and during the overnight, she sent me the ship name. I have been tracking on WW site ever since, note my post above that the ship carrying my car arrived in New York about three hours ago.

It pays to be nice--I was joking with them, and they were quite pleasant and helpful.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Art234 said:


> When I dropped my car off in Frankfurt, I asked how I'd know which ship the car would be on. The lady in the office said to email her in a day or two and she'd respond when the booking was complete. Sure enough, the night after drop off, I emailed her, and during the overnight, she sent me the ship name. I have been tracking on WW site ever since, note my post above that the ship carrying my car arrived in New York about three hours ago.
> 
> It pays to be nice--I was joking with them, and they were quite pleasant and helpful.


That is a great idea. I will email the woman who helped me in Zurich as well. She told me that they do pick-ups once a week from there for trucking to port. She was very nice and helpful. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

So I emailed the drop-off location. Was told they don't have shipping information, but that "IFF" would be the ones letting me know ETA somewhere down the line. I Googled "IFF Shipping" and found it has a number of lines that operate under it - but neither NYK nor WW were listed. I guess it will be a little bit more of a wait for me for now...


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

The key is be nice be patient and don't pester them and they will give you the info when it becomes available. 

Mine was released from customs and released by the shipper this morning so I hope I'm in the home stretch. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Art234 said:


> The key is be nice be patient and don't pester them and they will give you the info when it becomes available.
> 
> Mine was released from customs and released by the shipper this morning so I hope I'm in the home stretch.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Ya, I am not going to email the drop off anymore. They were very nice and courteous and it is the same person who helped me personally when I did my drop-off so I know who I am emailing with.

Now is just the hard part to wait until some information becomes available.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

laxcars said:


> Ya, I am not going to email the drop off anymore. They were very nice and courteous and it is the same person who helped me personally when I did my drop-off so I know who I am emailing with.
> 
> Now is just the hard part to wait until some information becomes available.


What's that song? The Waiting is the Hardest Part.......lol I hope it's quick for you.


----------



## cleaver (Mar 3, 2013)

Dropped off BLG Frankfurt 5/19, sailed on Fedora from Bremerhaven today, due in Port Heuneme 6/25.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Drop off was Nice, France 5/12
Status changed on My BMW to En Route to the U.S.
Vessel Honor due in Brunswick, GA on June 17
Pick up will be at South Atlanta BMW


Port	Country	Arrival	Departure

BREMERHAVEN	GERMANY	29/05/2014	30/05/2014
ZEEBRUGGE	BELGIUM	31/05/2014	31/05/2014
SOUTHAMPTON	UNITED KINGDOM	01/06/2014	01/06/2014
BALTIMORE, MD	U.S.A.	13/06/2014	14/06/2014
CHARLESTON,SC	U.S.A.	16/06/2014	16/06/2014
BRUNSWICK, GA	U.S.A.	17/06/2014	17/06/2014
GALVESTON,TX	U.S.A.	21/06/2014	21/06/2014
Wallenius Wilhelmsen


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

Dropped off on 5/27 in Munich
Departure on ELEKTRA on 6/4 from Bremerhaven
Scheduled port arrival in US at 6/23


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry for the stupid question - where is all the data from these posts? 

Is it tagged somewhere? Been away for a while but planning ED #2 and would like to check it out again.


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry for the stupid question - where is all the data from these posts? 

Is it tagged somewhere? Been away for a while but planning ED #2 and would like to check it out again.


----------

